# Euer Geschwindigkeitsrekord - oder die magische Grenze von 100 Km/h



## XTR (5. März 2004)

HI
heute bin ich zum ersten mal meine lieblingsabfahrt mit meinem Rennrad runter gefahren, weil die bisher immer vereist war. Mit meinem MTB bin ich da immer mit Mühe und Not auf 76 km/h gekommen, mit dem RR kam ich ohne größere Mühe auf 85 km/h. Unten angekommen dachte ich mir: "da wär doch auch noch locker mehr gegangen", was ich bei meiner nächsten ausfahrt natürlich auch gleich ausprobieren werde   . Da frag ich mich doch, ist die magische Grenze von 100 km/h an einer "normalen" abfahrt schaffbar oder muss man da gleich ne hammer abfahrt haben, dies hier leider nicht gibt...
Was sind denn so eure geschwindigkeitsrekorde?
 
Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## Rune Roxx (5. März 2004)

Hi, 

den Thread gab's schon mal. 100km/h und mehr sind mit dem Rennrad locker machbar (Alpen sowieso, aber auch im Mittelgebirge). 

In meinem Radrevier gibt's mehrere Abfahrten, bei denen man 70-75 fahren kann. Mein Geschwindigkeitsrekord liegt bei 85kommaschießmichtot (in der Ebene übrigens 70 - im Windschatten eines LKWs). Die Geschwindigkeit bei der schnellsten Abfahrt wird hier weniger von den Kurven oder dem Gefälle als vielmehr durch die schlechte Straße limitiert.

Bye!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JosebaBeloki (5. März 2004)

Mein Rekord bisher ist 74Km/h , aber die 68km/h in der Stadt waren vom Feeling her viel Krasser ist eine ganz kurze abfahrt hat aber 14% Hauptstraße, wenn ich sie fahre starte ich meinen antritt schon etwa 400m vor der abfahrt um dann im Windaschatten eines PKW's hinunter zu rasen, und dann unten die Ultegras´'s glühen zu lassen, die Abfahrt endet nämlich an einer Ampelkreuzung... naja im Frühjahr im Erzgebirge will ich die 85er grenze angreiffen *gg*


----------



## gorbi73 (5. März 2004)

Ihr seid ja alle irre!   
Wie lang ist bei >70 eigentlich der Bremsweg mitm 23 Schlappen und was passiert, wenn der dabei ausatmet?


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. März 2004)

hm...........jetzt muß ich mich aber doch mal mit reinhängen. 

Ich bin in der nähe von Gefrees einmal einen "Berg" runter gefahren, fragt nicht wie viel % und ich merkte auch erst recht spät das er Sausteil ist, aber ich habe es auf 83,7km/h geschafft! (noch gespeichert  ) Die Tränen liefen die Wangen runter, die Reifen pfiffen,.......... Es war KEIN Rennrad! Ich fahre ein Fully!!! Die Schlammschmeißer-Reifen, Felgenbremse und am Ende des Berges ging es rechts rum! Ergo, die Reifen und die Bremse war auf die Schnelle überforderd. Ein Maisfeld fing mich auf. Ich habe es auf Grund der Anpflanzung (Maiskolben tun recht weh!!) kein zweites mal probiert, obwohl noch ein paar km/h drin gewesen wären. Anlauf und so...

Ich bin zwar ein überzeugter MTB´er, aber mal mit einem RR die "Schallmauer brechen" würde mich schon reizen!  

Schönen Gruß............Stefan


----------



## crank (5. März 2004)

Mein Rekord ist etwas über 80 aufm Hardtail den Albulapass hinunter mit 10kg-Rucksack auf'm Rücken. Konnte vor der nächsten Wendeplatte gerade noch so bremsen! Im Gelände ist's wohl etwas zwischen 60 und 70 (Bike Attack). Andere sind da aber wesentlich schneller gefahren.


----------



## Principia (6. März 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geschwindigkeit bei der schnellsten Abfahrt wird hier weniger von den Kurven oder dem Gefälle als vielmehr durch die schlechte Straße limitiert.
> 
> Bye!



kann ich bestätigen.....wenn die straßen dort unten in ordnung wären, sind gewiss weit über 90 drin !    

meine bestmarke liegt bei 92,7 km/h...aufgestellt im mittelgebirge


----------



## Fonsi (6. März 2004)

High Jungs,

unser Geschwindigkeitsrekord liegt bei 109 km/h.
Aufgestellt auf einer Abfahrt vom Höchsten(880m Hügel im Bodenseekreis) mit einem Renntandem. Die Bedingungen waren ideal, ca. 20° C, windstill, ausgeschlafen u. 2 Tage Trainingspause .
Werde es aber mit Sicherheit nicht wiederholen. Die Strecke führt durch eine Kurve, die ist mit dieser Geschwindigkeit zwar locker zu packen, möchte aber nicht dran denken, wenn nach der Kurve ein Traktor o. ein Hund auf der Straße fahren/laufen.
Ab ca. 80 km/h ist für mich persönlich das Risiko zu groß. Wenn da ein Reifen platzt, Stein auf der Straße liegt, oder oder...

Grüß´le

Fonsi


----------



## Alpenbügler (6. März 2004)

Hi,

Timmelsjoch, Seite Östereich auf der Geraden bevors wiede hoch geht zur Mautstelle.

Beim Ötztalmaraton mit dem RR (Cannondale) : 116,2 Km/h.

Meingott war das schnell, stand GottseiDank kein Gamsbock auf der Strecke.
Zur Mautstelle gings wieder nach oben, so mußte ich die Bremsen nicht testen.

Gruß
Alpenbügler


----------



## fuzzyholger (6. März 2004)

Timmelsjoch, 116?? wow, da sind doch sauviele Kurven drin!

mh.. also mein max.speed is auch bei 70 ungefähr. aber jungs, ich reize es jetzt net mehr so aus, vor einer Woche bin ich hier auch ne schöne Abfahrt runter und bin mit 55 in ne Kurve (was kein problem eigentlich is). hab das Ding schön geschnitten, aber innen hatte die Straße schäden. Mein Vorderrad kommt ins Schleudern (so richtig schön links-rechts-links-... ohne dass ich die Kontrolle halten könnte). Mir entgegen kommt son riese Van und ich hab mich schon an der Stoßstange kleben sehn. Das hätte ich echt nicht überlebt. Ich bin echt gerade auf den Van zugeschleudert. Es hätte nur noch ein unkintrollierter Lenkschlag gereicht und ich wär übers Vorderrad, aber irgendwas ist passiert, dass ich den Lenker wieder unter Kontrolle hatte und grade so an dem Auto vorbeigeschliffen bin. 
Also ich persönlich werde jetzt ein wenig vortsichtiger fahren, dabei wär ich echt drauf gegangen, ein einziger Lenkschlag hat mich gerettet. 

mh.. aber 116 is schon krass (


----------



## canny (6. März 2004)

Ich habe mit meinem Cannondale MTB 91 Km/h geschafft.Das war auf einer guten Abfahrt im Bergischen.Habe mir aber leider die falsche Kassette gekauft und jetzt schaffe ich nur noch 74 an dieser abfahrt.Ich finde es ein Klasse gefühl so schnell eine Abfahrt runter zu braten.  

P.S:Meine Gustel Bremse wird`s schon richten(Hoffentlich!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (6. März 2004)

Bei uns in Unterfranken gibts ja bekanntlich viele Weinberge. Aber da gehén mitén MTB schon mal 70. Mit ner normalen Übersetzung tritt man ja ab 65 schon wie ein Hamster.

Mein absoluter Rekord liegt bei 72,XX. Das is ne Abfahrt direkt in ein Dorf rein.  Das letzte Stück des "Kniebrechers" hat ca. 16 % und ist ziemlich gefährlich da unten eine Kreuzung kommt und man weiß nie ob was kommt.
Es ist ein geiles Gefühl wenn man mit 72 Sachen an dem Cafe vorbeifährt wo die Rentner draussen sitzen und nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln da sie an den Vibrationen der Stollenreifen spüren wie schnell man ist. Unten in der Kompression denkt man dann ein spreizt es das HR auseinander. Und dann leitet man langsam den Bremsvorgang ein. Man spürt dass dieser Bremsvorgang mindestens 50 cent gekostet hat.  

Ihr merkt schon: ich liebe es ab und zu mal auszuloten was in unserer Umgebung mit en MTB auf der Straße so geht.

Mein Top-Speed in der Ebene is 50,56 Km/h im Windschatten meines Kumpels


----------



## cluso (7. März 2004)

Fonsi schrieb:
			
		

> High Jungs,
> 
> unser Geschwindigkeitsrekord liegt bei 109 km/h.
> Aufgestellt auf einer Abfahrt vom Höchsten(880m Hügel im Bodenseekreis) mit einem Renntandem. Die Bedingungen waren ideal, ca. 20° C, windstill, ausgeschlafen u. 2 Tage Trainingspause .
> ...



Hi Fonsi,

meinst du die Strecke ins D´tal runter? Ihr seit ja krank. 
Da bekomm ich schon mit 80 km/h "schiss". 
Mein Record liegt bei 85 km/h, hatte aber das Gefühl gleich abzuheben.

Gruß


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (7. März 2004)

www.speedrecords.de.vu


----------



## flecki (7. März 2004)

Also bei mir inTirol bin ich von Bergen umgeben da erreichst du mit dem Rennrad regelmäßig die 80km/h, meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit mit dem Rennrad ist ca. 93 km/h eine Abfahrt im Kühtai da ist auch der letzte Ötztalmarathon durchgefahren ich war da bis jetzt immer allein unterwegs, aber aus dem Windschattten sind da die 100 km/h schon zu erreichen da ist auch die Straße in gutem Zustand mit dem MTB warens so um die 80 km/h.


----------



## daddy yo yo (8. März 2004)

also mein letzter rekord war 79,8 km/h auf der abfahrt vom großglockner richtung fusch/zell am see. unten angekommen war ich ziemlich sauer, dass ich so knapp am 80er vorbeigeschrammt bin, also bin ich an einem der nächsten tage bei mir zuhause auf den berg mit der längsten/steilsten abfahrt gafhren, um hab mir den kerl mal zur brust genommen. ergebnis: 85,6 km/h! hat einen großen grinser ergeben - damals. wenn ich jetzt aber von euren rekorden lese, dA bekomm ich ja minderwertigkeitskomplexe! was für eine übersetzung fahrt ihr? ich fahr 53/12... den 90er kann ich mir schon kaum vorstellen - noch weniger den 100er... RESPEKT  

keep on rollin!


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (9. März 2004)

Hi,

einer der besten High-Speed Abfahrten konnt Ihr meiner Meinung nach in den Dolomiten finden in der Abfahrt vom Fedaja Paß. Ca. 2-3 km kerzengerade und relativ breit. Bin ich mal bei Dolomiti Rennradmarathon gefahren. Beim ersten mal waren 95 km/h drin. Beim zweiten Mal hat leider geregnet, da war bei 84 km/h Schluß. Aber hier sind bestimmt locker über 100 km/h bei relativ überschaubarem Risiko machbar.
Im Schwarzwald gibt eine krasse Abfahrt von der Zuflucht Richtung Oppenau (zwischen Freudenstadt und Offenburg) bei der auf einem relativ geraden Abschnitt im oberen Abschnitt und rund 18% Gefälle auch bei entsprechnder "Kurvenkenntnis" und optimalem Einfahrwinkel Geschwindigkeiten über 100 km/h machbar sind. Ich bin hier schon mal mit 97 km/h runtergeflogen. 

Gruß
IVO-Master


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (9. März 2004)

puk puk schrieb:
			
		

> ......................... wenn ich jetzt aber von euren rekorden lese, dA bekomm ich ja minderwertigkeitskomplexe! was für eine übersetzung fahrt ihr? ich fahr 53/12... den 90er kann ich mir schon kaum vorstellen - noch weniger den 100er... RESPEKT
> 
> keep on rollin!



Wenn ich mit meinem MTB die 80´er Grenze kratze...schramme...überkrieche dann trete ich schon lange nicht mehr!   In der Ebene, mit viel Zureden, sind mit meiner Übersetzung 50 km/h drin, doch da strampel ich mir schon nen Wolf. Wenn ich (meine) Rekorde brechen will, ja, hin und wieder kommt es durch  , dann nehme ich Anlauf, falte mich zusammen und lass mich rollen. Klar, geht nur bei entsprechenden Gefällen. Und jetzt bitte keine Komentare in Richtung schummeln!   

Let´s roll!  Stefan


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. März 2004)

97km/h die Oppenauer Steige runter? Was hat dich denn da geritten? 80, ok... aber 100!? Krasses Pferd...

@Forumstreffenbesetzung:
Die Oppenauer Steige liegt quasi direkt vor meiner Tür (20-30 km) - sollen wir HOCH fahren? Ein Forumstreffen des rr-forums hat diesen Anstieg auf die B500 mal gewählt... und was die können... 

@IVO-Master:
Wo bleibt deine Anmeldung zum Forumstreffen?


----------



## BlueIceDragon (10. März 2004)

Ich kann das alles kaum glauben - wie kann man so hohe Geschwindigkeiten bei Ottonormalübersetzungen überhaupt treten???

116kmh z.B. entspricht bei meiner Maschine einer 198er Trittfrequenz - und selbst mit 53:11 Übersetzung sind das immer noch 180 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Bei Trittfrequenzen jenseits 120 bekomme ich persönlich keinerlei Kraft mehr aufs Pedal, dafür aber nach wenigen Sekunden einen gehörigen Krampf.


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. März 2004)

BlueIceDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann das alles kaum glauben - wie kann man so hohe Geschwindigkeiten bei Ottonormalübersetzungen überhaupt treten???



Hangabtriebskraft.


----------



## lelebebbel (11. März 2004)

der trick is, schon vor dem steilsten stück über der maximaltrittfrequenz und kurz vorm krampf zu sein  das ganze an nem guten tag, dann geht da einiges.

mein rekord ist 92,0km/h (RR) am erkenbrechtsweiler albaufstieg (beim hohenneuffen, schwäbsche alb). 
beim beschleunigen hat der windschatten eines motorrads geholfen, und natürlich der ehrgeiz, dieses dann wieder einzuholen 
ganz ohne hilfe schaff ich da mit mühe 75-80.

in den alpen (naja - gegend kleinwalsertal) war ich öfter recht problemlos an den 80 dran. allerdings hat uns der chef ( = lehrer. radsport-ag der schule) bei genau 80 eingebremst, mehr durften wir nicht   
ich bin ein beschissener rennradfahrer und hab zu wenig langzeitausdauer.
auf längeren touren bring ich daher auf normalen gefällen nie über 65, beinahe egal wie steil es runtergeht.


*noch ein wort der warnung:* der grund, warum ich seit letztem sommer kein RR mehr hab, ist, dass mein bruder selbiges ausgeliehen hatte, weil er damit am schultriathlon teilnehmen wollte.
beim training ne halbe woche vor dem triathlon ist er praktisch direkt vorm zuhause gestürzt. er wollte kurz vor der zielankunft noch nen kleinen topspeedversuch machen und hat nach einer leichten kurve nochmal kräftig angetreten- dabei ist er bei nachgewiesenen 64,9km/h rechts aus dem klickpedal geflogen und hat eine ganzkörperbremsung hingelegt. auf dem display des geschredderten (aber theoretisch noch funktionierenden) BC800 ist der topspeed noch abzulesen....

resultat: wüste flächendeckende haut und gewebeabschürfungen an (fast )allen körperteilen vorne und hinten - als er nach hause kam, hat er erstmal fotos davon machen lassen bevor wir ihn ins KH gefahren haben   aber keine brüche. kopf (mit helm!!) hatte keinen bodenkontakt! -> glück gehabt.

da hatte er einige wochen was von.

das rad:
vorbau an der lenkerklemmung abgerissen, lenker zerschreddert, STIs beide gut angeschreddert, sattel zerschreddert, pedale (look) beide verkratzt aber noch nutzbar. ist noch nicht repariert, ich bin praktisch ganz auf mtb umgestiegen (nicht deswegen..)


----------



## headbug (11. März 2004)

Ihr seit ja alle gaaanz schön schnelll...
Mein rekord mit dem touringbike liegt bei gerade mal 58 und mit dem rennrad bei 62 km/h jedoch muss ich dabei sagen das ich mit dem rennrad noch keinen einzigen berg bzw was man Berg nennen kann runter gefahren bin...
Also alles nur windstill geradeaus und OHNE windschatten


----------



## nicknick (11. März 2004)

Tipp für alle Süddeutschen...:

zwischen Feldberg und Seebuck liegt ein kerzengerades Teilstück, gut einsehbar (Wanderer und Hasen...) und damit ganz lustig für topspeed-Versuche... da geht selbst mit dem mtb die 80 km/h Grenze locker von den Beinen; die 90er strampelt dann ein wenig...

Gruß
Nicknick


----------



## daddy yo yo (11. März 2004)

@lelebebbel & votecstoepsl:
ist mir schon klar, dass man bei 80 sachen nicht mehr in die pedale tritt! bei meinen 85,6 hab ich auch nicht mehr getreten... trotzdem, je krasser die übersetzung, desto höher die geschwindigkeit, mit der ich zum steilsten stück hinkomme. ergo: krasse übersetzung, viel schwung, zusammenfalten, beten   (dass kein landei von rechts kommt), überleben  , freuen  ...

was das risiko betrifft: daran denkt man nicht bei über 60 sachen, oder? hat von euch schon jemand bei 80 sachen oder darüber daran gedacht, was passieren kann, wenn man jetzt einen plattfuß hat oder das bremsseil reißt??? nee, nee, schön verdrängen!  

es gäb ja da eine schöne möglichkeit bei mir in der nähe, lang, steil, nur eine ganz leichte kurve drin... das problem ist nur, dass ich nicht mit über 80 sachen durch ein ortsgebiet fahren möchte. da steht oft polizei!   aber was mich noch viel mehr davon abhält: landeier in ihren alten autos kriechen äußerst gerne in schrittgeschwindigkeit aus diversen seitenstraßen   ... à propos: ich bin für eine regelmäßige (jährliche) führerschein-prüfung ab dem 65. lebensjahr!

keep on rollin'


----------



## XTR (12. März 2004)

Ich denk mal, dass die Übersetzung bei Geschwindigkeiten über 75 km/h nicht mehr viel damit zu tun hat, wie schnell man wird. Klar wird man schneller, wenn man mit höherer Geschwindigkeit in den Berg rein fährt, aber mal ehrlich, viel schneller als 60 wird wohl keiner fahren bevors runter geht und das is ja mit jeder Übersetzung noch zu schaffen oder?
Naja wie auch immer, viel spaß beim heizen!


----------



## evilrogi (12. März 2004)

Mein bisheriger Rekord liegt bei rund 105 km/h. Der Tacho ist dann aber bei 102 km/h ausgestiegen - das war schon krass! Für die dies kennen, die Abfahrt ist im Baselbiet (Schweiz) von Ramlinsburg nach Lausen, recht unspektakulär, aber da kann man sich den Wald runter ein gewaltiges Geschwindigkeitsflash holen. 
Allgemein gesagt knackt man die 80er Marke mit dem Rennrad sicherlich mehrmals im Jahr, da werden dann auch jeweils ziemlich heftige Hormone ausgeschüttet  ! 
Auf dem Bike fahre ich ohne Tacho...

Gruss und...Highspeed nur bei grösster Konzentration!!!
Roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macgyver (13. März 2004)

Mit dem RR vor Possendorf im Erzgebirge 78 km/h. Das lustige ist, dass am Ortseingang, an der Stelle wo man am schnellsten ist, ein Blitzgerät steht, dass sogar bei Fahrrädern ausslöst. Ist schon ein lustiges Gefühl mit 78 km/h in einer 40er Zone zu fahren. Die Abfahrt ist sogar ungefähtlich, da der Asphalt sehr gut ist und die Straße breit.

Mein Rekord habe ich mit dem MTB mit dicken Stollenreifen beim Alpencross am Arlbergpass nach St. Anton aufgestellt: 85 km/h. Wenn die Straße trocken gewesen wäre, hätte man noch schneller fahren können.


----------



## SatanicKing (13. März 2004)

Jo der gute Blitzer in Possendorf! Das letzte mal mit Auto Nachts nicht drangedacht, Vollbremsung, Glück gehabt, hat nicht geblitz und es war keiner hinter mir.
Meine Rekorde:
Mit nem MTB Mittelgebirge 74 km/h.
Und im Flachland mit 3 Leuten extremes Windschattenfahren ca. 55 km/h über fast 3 km.
Mit Downhillbike offroad ca. 65km/h.


----------



## daddy yo yo (16. März 2004)

@SatanicKing: "Radln ist wie Sex, manchmal sogar besser"

Dann haste die Richtige wohl noch nicht gefunden   

Keep on rollin'!


----------



## Diddy1981 (17. März 2004)

Hi,

mein Rekord leigt bei unspektakulären 78,9 km/h den Berg runter und schon etwas beachtenswerten 76 km/h hinter nem LKW, mit Treten versteht sich. Die Übersetzung ist 53-12 und ich hab's vielleicht 15-25sek durchgehalten.
Das mit der Trittfrequenz ist so ne Sache, manche können's, andere nicht. Bei nem Trittfreguenztest bring ich's gerade mal auf knapp 200upm, es gibt aber Spezies, die schaffen locker 250upm und sind dann noch U15-Fahrer!

MfG
Christian


----------



## schroeti (19. März 2004)

Und nun die Frage:

Mit was für einem Rad wurde dies geschafft??


----------



## evilrogi (19. März 2004)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun die Frage:
> 
> Mit was für einem Rad wurde dies geschafft??




Liegerad, richtig    ?

Sobald richtige Lösung eingetroffen, bitte um Auflösung....


----------



## schroeti (20. März 2004)

evilrogi schrieb:
			
		

> Liegerad, richtig  ?
> 
> Sobald richtige Lösung eingetroffen, bitte um Auflösung....


 
Nö, falsch.....

Man nehme: 

Foto von www.sigma-sport.de ,
lade dieses in Paint,
kopiere hier und da was um,
speicher es ab,
und stell es als einen echten Hingucker ins Net. 

Sorry, war ein fake. Ich finde, mehr als 80 km/h mit dem Rad ist schon heavy. Die Bremsen sind für dieses Tempo überhaupt nicht ausgelegt. Soviel ich weiß, machen die Profis bei Bergetappen vorher spezielle Gummimischungen drauf, die nicht so heiß und weich werden. Stell Dir vor, Dir platzt der Vorderreifen bei 90 Klamotten. Du stürzst, knallst auf den Asphalt, überschlägst Dich, rutscht schmirgelnd über die Straße. Was bleibt von Dir noch übrig? Richtig, ne Menge Fetzen. Muß halt jeder selber wissen, wie schnell ihm schnell genug ist. 

PS: mein pers. Rekord im Flachen (Sprint) 62 km/h, Halde runter 82 km/h. Beides mit nem Rennrad. Und schön viel Auslauf gehabt....


----------



## SaschaW (20. März 2004)

Mein Rekord liegt bei 76,7km/h mitm MTB..Von der Hohen Möhr nach Zell i.w. runter.Sind nur 2 kurven drin wo man abbremsen muss.Ist stellenweiße aber sehr unübersichtlich,währe deswegen auch fast dem Förster aufn Jeep gedonnert   

Aber geschwindigkeiten über 100km/h   respekt

MfG Sascha


----------



## BlueIceDragon (22. März 2004)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, falsch.....
> 
> Man nehme:



Einen VDO Funktacho
Mein Subnotebook
5 cm Abstand dazwischen
...
...
...
...
und fahre mit 162,5 km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floman (26. März 2004)

mein Geschwindiglkeitsrekord liegt bei 78,6 km/h mitm MTB. Ich habe diesen in der Einführungsrunde beim Erzgebirgsbikemarathon 2003 in Seiffen aufgestellt......die jagt nach einem neune Rekord hat schon begonnen........  Der Showdown 2004


----------



## phiro (27. März 2004)

Floman schrieb:
			
		

> mein Geschwindiglkeitsrekord liegt bei 78,6 km/h mitm MTB. Ich habe diesen in der Einführungsrunde beim Erzgebirgsbikemarathon 2003 in Seiffen aufgestellt......die jagt nach einem neune Rekord hat schon begonnen........  Der Showdown 2004



wo wars denn da bitte so steil   

naja, hatte da bstimmt nur 60 oder so, war nix besonderes, hatte aber auch die "lahme" Spitzengruppe vor mir   

mein Rekord liegt bei 78km/h, allerdings mitm Mountie (MA-EM in Goisern 2002, auf Straße in ner Gruppe)
mitm RR noch nie über 70, kommt aber diesen September (bin da in den Dolomiten    )
mitm MTB im Gelände auch schon über 70 geschafft, heute erst wieder über 60 aufm Forstweg (nur rollen) 

gruß


----------



## Floman (28. März 2004)

@phiro 

da is man wieder in den Ort reingebogen. Genau wo das war kann ich dir nicht erklären, weil ich mich da nicht so gut auskenn'. ich weiß nur noch, dass links und rechts ein paar Häuser neben mir vorbei geflogen sind 

Dieses Jahr mach ich von der Stelle ein Foto für dich 

Achso, dass mit der lahmen Spitzengruppe kann natürlich auch sein. Denn es kann ja dort das Taktieren schon vor Beginn des eigentlichen Rennen begonnen haben  ! Ihr alten Ausbremser!


----------



## phiro (28. März 2004)

@Floman

joa weis ungefähr wo du meinst, kurz bevors dann wieder zum Start-Ziel-Gelände hoch ging, da hatte man schon was drauf, aber icke war da net so schnell   

naja taktiert wurde da net, aber ich war ganz am Ende und hab mich aus allem rausgehalten, wollte erstmal schauen wies geht im Gelände um dann im Laufe des Rennens anzugreifen, ist auch ganz gut aufgegangen   

gruß


----------



## fab1o (28. März 2004)

war letzten Sonntag bei der Stauseerundfahrt (Strassenrennen in der Schweiz) mit maximal 96 km/h unterwegs. wenn ich jedoch einen 11er drauf gehabt hätte, wäre ich warscheinlich gut an die 100er Marke ran gekommen.


----------



## MrProd (28. März 2004)

Also mein Rekord war 86 km/h mit Downhill Fully

Na ja, aber ich finds so langsam schon bescheuert. Mich  hats jetzt einmal bei 70 km/h hingehauen und trotz dem wirklich nicht viel passiert ist, könnte ich einen ganzen Sommer lang nicht mehr Radfahren. Stellt euch mal vor, wenn euch bei 80 km/h die Vorerradbremse blockiert .... 

Also ich stell keine neuen Rekorde mehr auf, das ist mir einfach zu gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floman (28. März 2004)

@phiro

jetzt will ich es wissen! Los! Jetzt bin i so gespannt.......

Lass den Proll rausgucken  ........Was bist denn geworden?


----------



## JosebaBeloki (28. März 2004)

Oh gott, heute das war Krass! ich fuhr eine ziemlich steile und etwas holprige abfahrt in der in der City bei uns runter, kurz davor hat mich ein kerl mit seiner Donna überholt im auto, natürlich Handy in der pfote, und die kurve schnitt er mir auch, das stank mir etwas. Nun ging es in die besagte abfahrt, da wollte ich mir ihn zurückkaufen, ich war etwas auf gleicher höhe ( die Straße war in dem moment schlecht überschaubar ) und da stand ein anderes Auto mit Warnblinke auf der Straße, der besagte typ liess mich natürlich nicht mehr vorbei, beschleunigte und ich musste blitzschnell entscheiden, ich zog die bremsen voll durch! und kam mit einer speichenbreite zwischen dem Heck des besagten und dem spiegel des stehenden vorbei. den es war unmöglich in der kurzen zeit von gut 60kmh auf null zu bremsen, das erste mal das meine reifen total blockierten und ich halb quer stand, absoluter Adrenalinstoß! tja die alten Damen auf dem Gehweg waren geschockt, aber ich um eine erfahrung reicher, und mein Fahrkönnen in extremsituationen hat sich auch verbessert


----------



## phiro (28. März 2004)

Floman schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro
> 
> jetzt will ich es wissen! Los! Jetzt bin i so gespannt.......
> 
> Lass den Proll rausgucken  ........Was bist denn geworden?



  soll ich

naja, so der Rede Wert wars auch net, bin 7. auf der 70km-Runde geworden, leider knapp am Podest vorbei (3min oder so)
aber in der Einführungsrunde war die Spitzengruppe auch bestimmt 60 Mann groß, war net allzu schwer da dran zu bleiben   

heute war ich mal wieder mitm RR unterwegs und hab dabei 2mal genau 70 Sachen gepackt, mit mehr Anlauf wären sicherlich 75-80 drin gewesen (waren aber ungefährliche Stellen)

@Joseba

man man, da sag ich nur    
willst wohl so enden wie dein Namensgeber oder was   

gruß


----------



## burningboy (29. März 2004)

ihr habt ja alle ne meise   
 

das is ja nich normal, was ihr macht!
@joseba: biste gut nach haus gekommen?? ich war noch 130min länger unterwegs...
meine sattelstütze kann ich jetzt verschrotten    
@phiro: nächstes we, wie siehts da aus?? haste zeit?

machts gut ihr beiden...


----------



## JosebaBeloki (29. März 2004)

@Burningboy, jopp bin gut heim gekommen, bin noch nen umweg gefahren. wollte den langen Anstieg in Rositz umgehen, war nach etwa 45min daheim,


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. März 2004)

So, ich mal wieder! Habe heute einen Berg entdeckt, 10 km westlich von Würzburg. Mit meinem Fully und 80 km/h!   
Zwar kein neuer Rekord, aber diesen Berg, mit "vernünftigen" Reifen und nicht dem Schlammschmeißern, von ganz oben.....könnte klappen. Jetzt kenn ich die Strecke auch und es ist rieeeeeßen Außlauf dran. 

Schau´n mir mal!


----------



## phiro (29. März 2004)

burningboy schrieb:
			
		

> @joseba: biste gut nach haus gekommen?? ich war noch 130min länger unterwegs...
> meine sattelstütze kann ich jetzt verschrotten
> @phiro: nächstes we, wie siehts da aus?? haste zeit?
> 
> machts gut ihr beiden...



aha so ist das also, hast mich also wegen nem anderen versetzt     

nächstes WE wirds nix, wie auch die ganzen WEs danach.....
dieses wäre deine letzte Chance gewesen, das nächste (Renn)freie WE ist dann der 31.07./01.08.
inner Woche sonst noch, aber das ist ja immer etwas schwierig 

wir werden sehen, schönen Gruß


----------



## jsweet (29. März 2004)

@votecstoepsl

Wo ist dieser Berg?? Ich komme auch aus der gegend und würde auch gerne mal so eine Piste runterschießen!


----------



## Protorix (29. März 2004)

record ....
mit 93 einen berg runter 

negativ record ...den gleichen berg ein jahr spaeter mitm mtb 
( berg endet in einer ortschaft mitsamt eisdiele) mit 75 kmh und 5 meter bremsweg abgestiegen :-/ .... 

nicht viel passiert paar kratzer und der xtr bremshebel kaputt ...

(ja ihc weiß in der ortschaft faehrt man nicht so schnell!)


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. März 2004)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> mit 75 kmh und 5 meter bremsweg abgestiegen :-/ ....
> 
> nicht viel passiert



klar... kann mal jemand die Beschleunigungswerte ausrechnen und ins Verhältnis zu einem Raketenstart setzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (29. März 2004)

damit meinte ich eher meine flugbahn ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. März 2004)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> @votecstoepsl
> 
> Wo ist dieser Berg?? Ich komme auch aus der gegend und würde auch gerne mal so eine Piste runterschießen!



Hm, erklären? Würzburg, Mainaustraße...Zeller Bock...immer gerade aus! Genau 10km, rechts ist der Parkplatz vom Badesee/Erholungsgebiet und da geht links ne Bundestraße weg. Von der Seite geht es allerdings Berg auf!   
Ich werde mal mit meiner Frau hinfahren, sie will mir mit unserem Geländewagen den Rücken frei halten damit ich die ganze Breite habe und mich niemand von hinten aufrollt! Es ist ne leichte Kurve drin die auf 80/60 beschränkt ist. Da ist es gut wenn man etwas ausholen kann, geht aber problemlos. Ich bekomm schon wieder feuchte Hände!


----------



## desigual (2. April 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich bestätigen.....wenn die straßen dort unten in ordnung wären, sind gewiss weit über 90 drin !



Glaube ich weiss welche du meinst. Bei der währe einiges drin aber mein Hirn hat bei 66 die Notbremse gezogen die Straßendecke besteht nur aus Flicken. Ein Schlagloch und das wäre es gewesen.


----------



## Skaddieh (2. April 2004)

desigual schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube ich weiss welche du meinst. Bei der währe einiges drin aber mein Hirn hat bei 66 die Notbremse gezogen die Straßendecke besteht nur aus Flicken. Ein Schlagloch und das wäre es gewesen.



Angenommen wir reden hier von der Gleichen, muss ich Dir recht geben. Da ich meine Felgen schonen wollte (oder einfach hirnloser bin   )  kam ich auf der Abfahrt auf höhere Geschwindigkeiten - bis das Rad vor lauter Gerumpel schon in einer harmlosen Kurve an seine Grenzen stieß. Danach wollte ich nur noch heil runterkommen.


----------



## daddy yo yo (20. September 2004)

Mein neuer Rekord


----------



## desigual (20. September 2004)

Jo Skaddieh sicherlich reden wir von der gleichen, wenn die Strasse dort in Ordnung währe könnte man da ne RR-Downhill-Rennstrecke draus bauen


----------



## phiro (21. September 2004)

ach, den Tread gibts ja auch noch   

hab Anfang September im Urlaub in den Dolomiten nen neuen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt
war runter vom Fedaia-Pass nach Alleghe, ne ewig lange Gerade, hatte maximal 90 km/h drauf (leider hatte ich nur ein 13er-Ritzel als Maximum, sonst wären sicher 100 drin gewesen)

gruß


----------



## andrenalin (21. September 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> ... war ... mit maximal 96 km/h unterwegs. wenn ich jedoch einen 11er drauf gehabt hätte, wäre ich warscheinlich gut an die 100er Marke ran gekommen.


nette Geschichte, aber Du benötigst eine Trittfrequenz von ca. 160 bis 170 Umdr/min bei 100Km/h (bei 53/11) => halte ich für unwahrscheinlich ;-((
Mit Gefälle und Windschatten ist aber deutlich mehr als 100 möglich...


----------



## schroeti (21. September 2004)

der thread war schon ganz tief unten in meiner Sammlung....

Ist doch eh nur ein fake die 170 km/h, oder ne Bohrmaschine hat nachgeholfen. Diese Geschwindigkeit kann man mit nem normalen Rad nicht erreichen. Dazu fehlt die Masse. Das Gefälle müßte ferner größer 45 Grad sein über eine Länge von mehreren Kilometern. Solche Straßen gibt es aber in Europa nicht. Oder aber sich ziehen lassen vom Auto und hoffen, dass die Reifen nicht platzen, was aber sehr wahrscheinlich ist. 

Wie gut, dass ich nur MTB fahre und nicht so'n Schei$$ machen muss. Über 100 km/h wird ein Normalo auch bei Gefälle oder Windschatten nur schwer erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (21. September 2004)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch eh nur ein fake die 170 km/h, oder ne Bohrmaschine hat nachgeholfen. Diese Geschwindigkeit kann man mit nem normalen Rad nicht erreichen.



Da geb ich Dir recht - zumindest teilweise! Diese Geschwindigkeit kann man auf normalen Straßen mit einem normalen Rad nicht erreichen - zumindest nicht, wenn man noch halbwegs was in der Birne hat! Nachgeholfen hab ich trotzdem nicht! Und das Beste daran: Ich hab's auf einer 100 km-Runde in der Ebene "geschafft"   ! Als ich nachhause kam, und die Anzeige sah, dachte ich erst mal  " , so schnell ist mir das gar nicht vorgekommen am Donauradweg!"   Muss wohl an einer Sendestörung meines Computers gelegen haben.   Ich fand's sehr amüsant...

Keep on rollin'!
Daddy yo yo


----------



## *JO* (21. September 2004)

123km/h vor 2 jahen in traingslager in Kroatien
da war nix mehr mit trehten  
mfg JO


----------



## schroeti (22. September 2004)

Ich mein ja nur, jeder der mal mit nem Rennrad nen Sprint im Rennen gemacht hat, weiß, das 65-75 km/h die Obergrenze sind in der Ebene. Schneller kommste nicht auf kurzer Distanz weg. Und dann mußt Du schon GS oder A fahren. Wenn das einer anzweifelt, sollte er mal lieber seinen Tacho korrekt einstellen...   

Als wir mal nen Berg mit 12 % im Sauerland runter sind, haben wir mit voll treten (53/11) ca. 105 km/h erreicht. Danach gibt es kaum eine Möglichkeit, weiter zu beschleunigen. Zuviel Luftwiderstand selbst bei geduckter Haltung. Selbst Profis fahren auf einer geraden Abfahrt in den Alpen nicht mehr. Die Gefahr, dass die Reifen diese Belastung nicht standhalten ist super hoch! Die Lauffläche kann sich ab 120 km/h von der Karkasse trennen, wie bei nem Autoreifen. Daher gibt es Grenzen, die man besser nicht übertreten sollte.


----------



## daddy yo yo (22. September 2004)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Als wir mal nen Berg mit 12 % im Sauerland runter sind, haben wir mit voll treten (53/11) ca. 105 km/h erreicht. Danach gibt es kaum eine Möglichkeit, weiter zu beschleunigen. Zuviel Luftwiderstand selbst bei geduckter Haltung. (...) Daher gibt es Grenzen, die man besser nicht übertreten sollte.



Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu! Und wie schon beschrieben, meine 170,4 km/h waren ja nicht echt, das muss ne Sendestörung gewesen sein! Rumgefummelt hab ich nichts an dem Tacho - wozu auch? Ich will realistische Angaben!   

Keep on rollin'!
Daddy yo yo

PS: Mein richtiger Rekord liegt derzeit bei 85,6 km/h. Bin aber nicht verzweifelt auf der Suche nach neuen Rekorden...


----------



## schroeti (23. September 2004)

das nenne ich mal Ehrlichkeit....  


Das mit den Tachofehlern kenn ich zu Genüge. Brauchtest nur unter ner Hochspannungsleitung oder an einer automatischen Tür vorbeifahren, schon setzt der Tacho aus. Und wenn das Ding noch kabellos ist, umso besser die Ergebnisse....  

PS: ich würde mich heute auch nie wieder in diese Regionen vorwagen, das war purer Leichtsinn, zumal die Strecke unten keinen richtigen Auslauf hatte und man in einen Ort reinschoß. Mindestens 250 mtr. hab ich gebraucht, um auf eine vernünftige Geschwindigkeit runter zu kommen, mit Ultegrabremsen auf Alufelge!! Wenn da ein Traktor oder nen Mütterken die Straße gekreuzt hätte....   Asche auf mein Haupt....


----------



## Ecke2000 (23. September 2004)

Meine Rekorde mit Hardtail (völlig ungefedert) mit Semislick-Bereifung:

1999: 73,4km/h mit Gepäcktaschen von der Jugendherberge aufm Berg in Bacharach (Rhein) runter, unten ist eine 90°-Kurve. (Alivio-Cantilever-Bremsen)

1997: 54,0km/h auf gerader Strecke mit übelstem Rückenwind, *freihändig* auf einem schnurgeradem Radweg!!

2002: ca. 50km/h im Gelände, breiter Wadweg, wenig Gefälle, aber lange Abfahrt und ohne Kurve im Siebengebirge. (LX-V-Brakes)

1998: 67,3km/h in einer 30er-Zone sehr leichte aber lange gerade Abfahrt, vorbei an zwei Autos, die wohl 50 gefahren sind. Die Blicke der Fahrer werd ich nie vergessen. 
(mit Cantilever-Bremsen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (23. September 2004)

bei extrem starken rückenwind (sturmwarnung) mit'm treckingbike 56 km/h auf der ebene...

74 km/h mit'm mountainbike auf'ner steilen waldautobahnabfahrt


----------



## Riderman (23. September 2004)

mein Radl is auch schon mal 120 km/h gefahren...wo is das Problem


----------



## TheBlues (23. September 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> mein Radl is auch schon mal 120 km/h gefahren...wo is das Problem


----------



## schroeti (23. September 2004)

null Problemo.....

Mein Radl ist sogar schon mal 160 km/h gefahren. Aufm Heckträger am Auto....


----------



## Riderman (23. September 2004)

nee......es lag sogar im Auto


----------



## nicknick (23. September 2004)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> nee......es lag sogar im Auto



das zählt natürlich nicht: hast ja keine Beweisfliegen am Vorbau gefangen... musst es schon auf's Dächle packen...


----------



## andithebrain (23. September 2004)

gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja alle irre!
> Wie lang ist bei >70 eigentlich der Bremsweg mitm 23 Schlappen und was passiert, wenn der dabei ausatmet?



Das will hier vorsichtshalber niemand wissen...

Ich bin in der Fränkischen Schweiz mal 89 km/h gefahren.


----------



## tooh (30. September 2004)

hi.

für die ruhrpottkollegen: hagener str. von herdecke nach dortmund. super gerade, bißchen wald links und rechts und zur richtigen uhrzeit wenig verkehr. mit dem rr schon mal auf locker 71km/h.   

in der dortmunder innenstadt: westentor richtung hbf 60km/h. vor mir steht bei grün ein porsche an der ampel, ich denk´ der fährt los, was er nicht tut.   das ganze auf der mittleren spur, die anderen voll.    vollbremsung, hinterrad in der luft, rolle auf dem vorderrad. 10cm weniger und es wäre ´n schön teurer unfall geworden. glück gehabt. nie wieder auf teufel komm raus durch die innenstadt!!!!!

auf der geraden: 30km/h und der typ am straßenrand schmeißt die autotür auf. mit der schulter dagegen (seit dem habe ich einen spalt im vorderen schultermuskel). seine tür verbogen und mein nagelneues principia (in matt orange   ) geschrottet.   

also nie ohne helm fahren und rr-klamotten halten nix aus!

und trotzdem fahre ich schnell. denn sterben kann ich überall. was ich natürlich nicht hoffe.


----------



## laechler (30. September 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Mein Reckord liegt bei geilen 119 km/h   mit meinem RR und ca. 95km/h mit dem MTB. Und das weder im Hoch- noch im Mittelgebirge  , sondern am Rand der schwäbischen Alb. Wers genau wissen will, die Ochsenwanger Steige (18%) bei Kirchhein/Teck. Die 119 waren allerdings nur möglich als die Strasse für Autos gesperrt war. So ca 80km/h sind sogar ohne viel Treten möglich.

Versuchts doch einfach mal aus, wenn ihr nicht zu weit weg wohnt

P.S. Ganz einfach ist die Strasse auch nicht zu fahren (Kurven und teilweise unebener Stassenbelag). Ich bin dort auch schon in einer Linkskurve (Reifendurchschlag vorne) mit ca. 75km/h über die Leitplanke geflogen.   Zum Glück in einen "warmen" Misthaufen. Das Rad war nicht mehr zu retten (Rahmenbruch)   aber ich hatte nur ein paar Prellungen und hab gestunken wie Sau.


----------



## --dig-- (30. September 2004)

ich wurde letzte woche mal wieder geblitzt. im berliner stadtverkehr mit 61km/h. leicht bergab und etwas puste von hinten. das ganze auf slicks ohne schaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR (30. September 2004)

laechler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Mein Reckord liegt bei geilen 119 km/h   mit meinem RR und ca. 95km/h mit dem MTB. Und das weder im Hoch- noch im Mittelgebirge  , sondern am Rand der schwäbischen Alb. Wers genau wissen will, die Ochsenwanger Steige (18%) bei Kirchhein/Teck. Die 119 waren allerdings nur möglich als die Strasse für Autos gesperrt war. So ca 80km/h sind sogar ohne viel Treten möglich.
> 
> Versuchts doch einfach mal aus, wenn ihr nicht zu weit weg wohnt
> ...



Die schwäbische Alb zählt durchaus zu den Mittelgebirgen...
Ich bin da auch schon runtergefahren, aber solche Geschwindigkeiten sind mir bei dem Verkehr etwas zu gefährlich...


----------



## schroeti (30. September 2004)

tooh schrieb:
			
		

> hi.
> 
> ....
> 
> und trotzdem fahre ich schnell. denn sterben kann ich überall. was ich natürlich nicht hoffe.


Und wenn, dann ist es Dir eh egal, denn Du merkst es nicht mehr       


Naja, 65 km/h bin ich schon mal recht locker auf der Landstraße neben einer Autokolonne gefahren. Mit 52/11 Zähnchen unter der Kette vom Rennrad. Das Ganze in Frankreich (Normandie) auf einer super glatten Landstraße (Fahrbahnbelag nagelneu) und mind. 80 km/h Rückenwind von hinten. Als ich vorher den Wind von schräg vorne links bekam, fuhr ich mit dem 39er vorne und dem 21er hinten und dachte, ich stehe. Das ging so über 3-4 km, die mir echt die Körner aus dem letzten Muskel nahmen (Durchschnitt 5-7 km/h). Komischerweise ging es danach wie von selbst, auf diese herbe Geschwindigkeit zu kommen. Als ich dann so locker leicht (kein Scherz) mit 63-65 Klamotten neben den Autos herradel, haben die Leudz ganz schön doof geguckt. Leider war die Straße nach 6 km zu Ende... und der Wind kam wieder von der Seite...  

Und die Moral von der Geschicht', fahre mit Gegenwinde nicht!


----------



## aXXIs262 (3. Oktober 2004)

gegenwind ist die hölle, hatte auch schonmal 100km/h gegenwind, mit dem MTB kaum noch zu fahren... naja wat solls...

Also ich fahr noch nicht lange RR, hab aber hier in Köln und Umgebung schonmal 73KM/h gehabt, und mit MTB auch schonmal so um die 70, an den autos vorbei  das war lustig. AM BMX hab ich leider keinen tacho, würd mich ja mal jucken wieviel ich damit drauf bekomme mit 32-16 sollte aber nicht viel drinn sein...


----------



## Benji (5. Oktober 2004)

91,8 km/h vom Inselsberg/Thüringer Wald nach Tabarz rein.


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Oktober 2004)

Neuer Topspeed mit dem Mountainbike: 82km/h! (Nur) 12% Gefälle, bester Wind von oben und einen super Anfahrer (auch MTB, auch 82km/h). Am Ortseingang haben wir dann natürlich auf gemütliche 65 runtergebremst.


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (8. Oktober 2004)

120 mim downhiller, allerdings mittem seil hinterm auto.
in rittershausen zwischen ziel und campingplatz als es den kreisverkehr noch nicht gab


----------



## schroeti (8. Oktober 2004)

Zappelschuppen schrieb:
			
		

> 120 mim downhiller, allerdings mittem seil hinterm auto.
> in rittershausen zwischen ziel und campingplatz als es den kreisverkehr noch nicht gab



Alter Schwede, Du hältst den Rekord... egal, ob mit nem Seil oder anders, Hauptsache auf'm Rad sitzend...  und dann noch mit'm DHer. Obwohl, es soll ja schon DH-Rennen gegeben haben, wo die an die 100 km/h am Hang drauf hatten. In Les Gets oder Alps d'Huez war's glaube ich. Horror...


----------



## juppie22 (10. Oktober 2004)

103,5 km/h mitm Mountainbike

im Landkreis Tuttlingen schmales Sträßchen vom Rußberg nach Rietheim hinunter. Leider kommt ganz unten wo es am steilstenn ist ne Kurve. Wer am spätesten bremst gewinnt hier.

Übersetzung und kurbeln spielt hier keine Rolle. Nur Aerodynamik.

Mir kann auch keiner erzählen dass er bei 20 % Gefälle und 100 km/h noch 170 Umdrehungen tritt.

Die Fahrt ist allerdings 14 Jahre her...in meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn und natürlich auch ohne Helm. Mit dem Alter wird man vorsichtiger, heut wollt ichs nimmer probieren. Wenn seitlich aus nem Waldweg ein Trecker kommt hast du verloren!

Aber allen Verrückten unter euch viel Spaß bei der Rekordjagd!!


----------



## cluso (10. Oktober 2004)

Neuer persönlicher Record 

MTB: 82 km
RR: 88 km 

Beides auf dem gleichen Stück (1,3km lang und 110 m Höhendifferenz !!!).
Ist sehr ländlich, wenn da mal der Bauer mit em Träcker unterwegs ist 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (11. Oktober 2004)

Die Geschwindigkeiten sollte man eigentlich nur mit nem Rennrad fahren. Da ist der aerodynamische Vorteil größer und die Chance, in nem Trecker zu landen, aufgrund der meist schlechteren Bremsen viel höher....   


Eine Trittfrequenz von 170 auf der Straße kann durchaus erreicht werden. Mit ner niedrigen Übersetzung kein Thema, nur schnell ist man dadurch nicht. Man tritt nur wie bekloppt die Kurbel rund mit 39-21. Auf'm Ergometer schaffe ich mit meinen 38 Jahren noch 185-195 Umdrehungen, je nach Tagesform und Aufwärmen. Dann aber auch nur mit voreingestelltem, höheren Widerstand, kein Wind, keine natürlichen Widerstände der Straße etc. 

Rechenbeispiel:
Mit Rennradübersetzung 53-11 fährt man bei 90 Umdrehungen 54,4 km/h (Radumfang 2090 mm). Oder 10,1 mtr pro Kurbeldrehung. Das bedeutet 1818 mtr bei 180 Umdrehungen in der Minute = 109,080 km in der Stunde. Alles ohne Wind, ohne Widrigkeiten etc. reine Theorie. Kann also unter normalen Straßenbedingungen ohne Gefälle und Rückenwind nicht erreicht werden. Da es diesen Fall so gut wie nicht geben kann.


----------



## kramersbuero (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich sage nur Donnersberg, kennt ihr den?

Genau, Rheinland Pfalz....


Mit meinem RR auf 88 kmh!!!!

Ich muss aber gestehen, dass mir dabei doch ein bißchen komisch wurde, denn die nächste Kurve kam bestimmt.

sonst ein wunderbares GEbiet zum Trainieren. Bin dort immer  um Ostern unterwegs und habe dort immer so um die 5 autos auf meiner 80 Runde , die mir begegnen.

Kramer Ralf, der in Berlin noch nie über 60 gekommen ist


----------



## Riderman (12. Oktober 2004)

Wie wärs mal mit nem km/h Duathlon...........  

irgendwo zwischen  dem MTB Park Todtnau und dem Feldberg.....2 Strecken zur Auswahl für  MTB und RR.

Vorzugsweise im Winter da hier ideale Schneeverhältnisse zwecks weicher Landung zur Verfügung stehen würden............


----------



## *JO* (12. Oktober 2004)

hab mich auch schon gefragt warum es keine bergABzeitfahren gibt. . .aber dafür würde niemand die verantwortung tragen wollen 
mfg JO


----------



## Bags (13. Oktober 2004)

100 km/h sind schon krass  .

Mit meinem MTB hab ich noch nie mehr als 69,XX drauf bekommen.
Irgendwann wird sicherlich die 70 geknackt, allerdings hat sich noch nie eine gute (sichere) Situation ergeben.


----------



## Astrokill (13. Oktober 2004)

juppie22 schrieb:
			
		

> 103,5 km/h mitm Mountainbike
> 
> im Landkreis Tuttlingen schmales Sträßchen vom Rußberg nach Rietheim hinunter. Leider kommt ganz unten wo es am steilstenn ist ne Kurve. Wer am spätesten bremst gewinnt hier.
> [...]
> Die Fahrt ist allerdings 14 Jahre her...in meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn und natürlich auch ohne Helm. Mit dem Alter wird man vorsichtiger, heut wollt ichs nimmer probieren. Wenn seitlich aus nem Waldweg ein Trecker kommt hast du verloren!


Hey, die Straße kenn' ich (ich bin in Wurmlingen groß geworden  ) - da geht's zwar wirklich mächtig den Berg runter, aber über 100 km/h ist auf dieser Strecke trotzdem *ABARTIG* schnell! Das muß man sich nicht nur trauen (ich würd' mir da wohl eher ins Hemd machen), sondern überhaupt erstmal hinkriegen. Ich bin hier im Taunus mit dem MTB noch nicht über 65 km/h gekommen, was zwar vom Gefälle her an etlichen Stellen möglich wäre, aber in der Regel sind die Wege erstens oft mit Wanderern bevölkert und zweitens nicht immer sehr übersichtlich - da kann schon mal der besagte Trecker aus dem Nichts auftauchen... 

Gruß, Astro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhflow (5. November 2004)

Bessere Frage:

Was war die höchste Geschwindigkeit, bei der ihr ein Insekt ins Auge bekommen habt?
Bei 80 wars echt übel, wäre ich schneller gewesen, hätte es glaub durchgeschlagen...

Aber wer schöne augen hat braucht keine Radbrille


----------



## XTR (5. November 2004)

dhflow schrieb:
			
		

> Bessere Frage:
> 
> Was war die höchste Geschwindigkeit, bei der ihr ein Insekt ins Auge bekommen habt?
> Bei 80 wars echt übel, wäre ich schneller gewesen, hätte es glaub durchgeschlagen...
> ...



Also ich schütz meine schönen Augen bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten lieber  und mal ganz abgesehen von Insekten sind solche Geschwindigkeiten wohl auch allein durch den Fahrtwind nicht sonderlich gut für die Augen...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (5. November 2004)

salute

vom kandel (freiburg / waldkirch) runter hab ich mal mit dem mtb 78,x geschafft und noch schlimmer dabei war das mein kumpel noch schneller war und den lenker zwecks aerodynamik nur in der mitte gehalten hat   - somit sind halt die arme unter dem körper und nahe beinander aber ich wollt nicht erleben wenn da so ne kleine bodenwelle kommt. 

schnelle grüße

cygnus-x1


----------



## 328 (5. November 2004)

Mitn RR 88km/h --- 5 Meter hinterm Rennleiterauto,....  
vobei die darauffolgende Kurve mit den bekackten Ultergra Bremsen
doch etwas heftig war...


----------



## dhflow (6. November 2004)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schütz meine schönen Augen bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten lieber  und mal ganz abgesehen von Insekten sind solche Geschwindigkeiten wohl auch allein durch den Fahrtwind nicht sonderlich gut für die Augen...



Schlauer is das, dachte ich mir dann auch.....
Jetzt hat sichs aber doch wieder so ergeben, dass ich ohne fahr.
Mein Schnitt liegt dann in der Regel ja doch auch "leicht" unter 80.
Wind macht mir nix. Aber ich warte auf die Hummel meines Lebens!


----------



## dhflow (6. November 2004)

Und angesichts der vorangeschrittenen Stunde sprech ich dann doch mal Dinge an, die ich ansonsten eher für mich behalten würde...
Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand aufgefallen, dass man ohne Helm sehr viel seltener Mücken in die Augen bekommt, vor allem bei Top-Speed? 
Die Aerodynamik verändert sich mit halt schon sehr.


----------



## Knallar (6. November 2004)

dhflow schrieb:
			
		

> Bessere Frage:
> 
> Was war die höchste Geschwindigkeit, bei der ihr ein Insekt ins Auge bekommen habt?
> Bei 80 wars echt übel, wäre ich schneller gewesen, hätte es glaub durchgeschlagen...
> ...



Ich trage normalerweise auch ne Brille, aber mir ist letzens auch was unangenehmes passiert. Bin bei ca. 30km/h von einer Wespe ins Gesicht gestochen worden. Hab instintiktiv nach dem Drecksvieh geschlagen und mich prompt schön auf die Fresse gelegt mit nem netten Überschlag. Ausser, dass mir einiges weh tat ist nichts passiert. Hatte Glück, da ich noch lecker auf den Helm aufschlug.


----------



## dhflow (6. November 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trage normalerweise auch ne Brille, aber mir ist letzens auch was unangenehmes passiert. Bin bei ca. 30km/h von einer Wespe ins Gesicht gestochen worden. Hab instintiktiv nach dem Drecksvieh geschlagen und mich prompt schön auf die Fresse gelegt mit nem netten Überschlag. Ausser, dass mir einiges weh tat ist nichts passiert. Hatte Glück, da ich noch lecker auf den Helm aufschlug.



Cool!   

Ich hab aufm Rennrad mal eine Wespe ins Trikot bekommen und sie auch gleich erlegt, statt rausgelassen...aua..aber wenigstens nicht gestürtzt...

Blöd war auch, wie mir mal beim BikerX eine Fliege ins Auge ist (In der Luft, überm Double). Grad noch gestanden...


----------



## chri§ (28. November 2004)

Jeder soll natürlich so fahren wie er lust hat, aber solche vmax. die ihr da beschreibt sind schon krass..nich unbedingt das erreichen der vmax (bein machnen zumindest ), aber ma im ernst wenn´s euch ma bei >80 plättet dann habt ihr doch echt nen derbes problem. die hautabschürfungen sind ja ma das krasseste.. ich fahr auch rennrad, aber im gegensatz zu euch wie ne schnecke . da spring ich doch ma lieber mit meinem trialbike von ner garage oda so. das is doch kalkulierbarer


----------



## phiro (29. November 2004)

bata schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ma im ernst wenn´s euch ma bei >80 plättet dann habt ihr doch echt nen derbes problem...



soll ich dann etwa die ganze Abfahrt bremsen und dadurch vielleicht eine Materialüberlastung provozieren    

manche Wege sind halt recht steil, da wird man auch ohne treten recht schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri§ (29. November 2004)

naja wenn material >gesundheit , dann würde ich wohl ebefalls so handeln


----------



## Pascal 1a (7. Dezember 2004)

Mein persönlicher Rekord liegt bei 85km/h mit einem MTB, aber ich würde schon gern mal noch ein bischen schneller. Aber wo??? Hier in Wuppertal und Umgebung gibt es nicht wirklich so viel.

Aber was mich mal interressieren würde, wie lang hält das ein Reifen so aus bzw. welcher Geschwindigkeit oder Fliehkraft??


----------



## JosebaBeloki (18. Dezember 2004)

kann auch Aktualisieren:

92kmh, bei Rittersgrün in der nähe von Johanngeorgenstadt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Dezember 2004)

JosebaBeloki schrieb:
			
		

> kann auch Aktualisieren:
> 
> 92kmh, bei Rittersgrün in der nähe von Johanngeorgenstadt.



 Hallo, dort war ich immer im Ferienlager!   Liebe Grüße dort hin!

Stefan


----------



## JosebaBeloki (25. Dezember 2004)

Danke,  Aber ich komme nicht direkt von da, sondern aus Altenburg, das ist ca. 80km entfernt, aber die ecke da ist im Sommer mein Gebiet.


----------



## cluso (27. Dezember 2004)

@bata

Naja, wenn es dich bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten plättet ist es eh "nur" noch ein
harter Aufprall und dann war´s das. 

Da braucht man sich keine Illusionen machen, daß man mit Abschürfungen oder so davon kommt, bis dich jemand findet bzw. hilft biste wahrscheinlich über den Jordan gegangen.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## bikeclawalt (27. Dezember 2004)

Vor ca. 5 Jahren: Den "Schlater Buckel ", Kreis Göppingen,runter Richtung Schlat:
exact 101 km/h mit dem Rennrad.
Allerdings hatte die Fahrbahn damals nicht soviel Schlaglöcher wie heute.


----------



## Smilymarco (3. Januar 2005)

ich hatte auf som Speedmasterding mal 96 Km/h drauf (oder warns 98?- is ja auch egal)

Und auf meinem normalen Sportgerät (24 Zoll Einrad mit Rennradreifen) komm ich auf ne Geschwindigkeit von ca. 25 km/h, kann die leider aber nicht sehr lange halten.
Bei Touren oder ähnlichem bin ich dann um einiges langsamer

(von Dieburg nach Darmstadt Innenstadt - 16 km gefahrene Zeit: 51 min = ca. 20 km/h... muss ich auf jeden Fall noch viel mehr trainieren...)


----------



## toncoc (2. Februar 2005)

auf einigen unserer touren liegen interessante abfahrten.
bei einer habe ich 93km/h geschafft. (schätze 13-15% gefälle, mit kurven, gesamtlänge ca. 2km, viel anlauf, 200puls - erst vom anlauf dann vor aufregung).

nix besonderes?
na ja, das bike:
97er pinarello asolo stahlklepper in rh 62!!!!!!!!!
mein gewicht 90kg!!!!!!
die fuhre is derart weich, da darf man in der kurve nicht treten - dann schaukelt sich der hinterbau auf und der steuerkopf flattert wie eine fahne im wind.

also wirds zeit für was neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicknick (14. Februar 2005)

Smilymarco schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf meinem normalen Sportgerät (24 Zoll Einrad mit Rennradreifen) komm ich auf ne Geschwindigkeit von ca. 25 km/h, kann die leider aber nicht sehr lange halten.
> Bei Touren oder ähnlichem bin ich dann um einiges langsamer



hey, setzt Dich doch mal mit dem Einrad oben auf einen Buckel und "lass saue" wi mer hier so schwätze tät... Da schaffste doch locker 50..., oder?


----------



## Smilymarco (18. Februar 2005)

probiert hab ich des scho (nennt man dann Downhill-gliding: ein Fuß auf der Gabel, der andere schleift auf dem Reifen, um evtl. etwas zu bremsen) des kann ich leider nicht... wie gesagt, ich muss noch viel üben   
Momentan trial ich aber mehr mit meinem 20" Rad.

Gibt aber nen paar Freaks, die lassen sich mit der Technik vom Auto ziehn... die sind scho auf fast 70 Km/h gekommen und dann derbe hingeflogen


----------



## *JO* (20. Februar 2005)

hab am wochenende das este mal ein einrad gesehn das is geil  konnte nach 30 Min üben so 20m oda so fahren "geilooo" 
und freien aufstieg oder wie das heißt ging auch schon  ich glaube ich schaff mir auch so ein ding an


----------



## schroeti (21. Februar 2005)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> hab am wochenende das este mal ein einrad gesehn das is geil  konnte nach 30 Min üben so 20m oda so fahren "geilooo"
> und freien aufstieg oder wie das heißt ging auch schon  ich glaube ich schaff mir auch so ein ding an


 

Ich hab das auch mal bei uns in der Radsporthalle probiert. Ist ganz lustig, aber schwer. Bis man da auf den level eines Trialers ist, vergehen so einige Jahre. Ist fast wie auf dem normalen Bike, da machste ja auch nicht alles sofort, aber dafür schneller. 

PS: eure Hompeage 2dirt ist ja wohl affengeil gemacht!!


----------



## *JO* (21. Februar 2005)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> PS: eure Hompeage 2dirt ist ja wohl affengeil gemacht!!


 ja ?! danke ! finden wir leider nicht mehr. . .  bekommt im nächsten monat ein komplett neues Layout und neue bilder das bike können hat sich nämlich noch mal sehr gebusht ! schau mal öfter rein 
mfg JO


----------



## speichenprof (21. Februar 2005)

Auf der schwäbischen Alb, die Steige von Ochsenwang nach Bissingen runter sind Geschwindigkeiten von 100 km/h möglich. Mit Schwalbe 26" Stelvios, halbwegs flatterfreien Klamotten, geduckt und mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken hab ich mal 96 km geschafft.
Ein anderes Mal - am gleichen Gefälle - hatte ich im Rahmen eines Herbststurmes mal
extremen Rückenwind und konnte 100,4 km/h als Vmax vom Tacho ablesen.

In den Alpen kann man aber noch schneller fahren, wie andere Mitglieder ja auch schon
berichteten. Allerdings finde ich es angenehmer, über der Baumgrenze so zu rasen,
weil man einfach mehr Übersicht hat. Die ständige wechselnden Licht-Schatten-Verhältnisse  aufgrund von Baumbewuchs und die begrenzte Übersicht machen die Raserei schon ein Bisschen gefährlich. Bei Verbier-Grimentz bin ich in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn auf der
letzten Abfahrt (die lange, steinige Gerade vor dem Ziel) mal mit 82,2 km/h runtergeschossen. Damals mit 51 mm Federweg vorne und sonst nichts.  
Gesehen hab ich nicht mehr viel und später wurde mir auch klar, dass es manchmal nicht
verkehrt ist, ein wenig zu bremsen. Bei der nachfolgenden Überprufung meines Rades
waren die M5 Schrauben der Standrohrklemmung etwas gestreckt im Gewinde.
Eine der Schrauben ist beim Versuch des Herausdrehens dann abgebrochen, wodurch die ganze Operation noch mehr Arbeit machte.

Das mit der Hand auf dem Rücken ist auch nicht zu empfehlen und ich musste meiner Frau irgendwann auch versprechen, das zu lassen. Bei 90 oder 100 Sachen nur eine
Hand am Lenker - das ist nicht gut, zumindest nicht langfristig!!

Was Platten angeht: Ihr müsst immer auch ins Rad reinhören und im Zweifel sofort Bremsen. Vor den Versuchen Reifendruck nochmals per Daumen prüfen. Einmal voll
am Bremshebel ziehen. Vorher überlegen: Bei voluminösen MTB-Reifen hat man bei
Luftverlust normalerweise genügend Zeit, um die Situation zu entschärfen, ehe ganz platt ist. Dafür springen solche Reifen bei null Luft oft von der Felge und dann krachts fürchterlich.
Bei schmalen Slicks ist zwar die Luft schneller Raus, aber solange keine Kurven kommen, kann man die Fuhre noch einigermaßen sicher stoppen. Die springen in der Regel nicht ab.

Obacht geben - länger leben!  

Gruß an alle Speed-Junkies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (21. Februar 2005)

Nur mal kleiner Hinweis:

Warum darf man mit "grobstolligen" Winterreifen am Auto nicht so schnell fahren wie mit Sommerreifen? Sie sind weicher. OK, es gibt auch "S" oder "V" oder sonstwelche Highspeedreifen, aber weicher sind die trotzdem und super teuer. So, Ende vom Lied ist, ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit kommt man in einen Grenzbereich der Karkasse. MTB-Reifen sind grundsätzlich aus einer weicheren Mischung als RR-Reifen. Das liegt auch am Druck. Schaut drauf: max. 3-4,5 bar, in Ausnahmen auch 5 bar. RR-Reifen gehen bis 11 bar und sind darum schon viel stabiler im Grundaufbau gebaut. 

Fazit: fahrt Ihr über 70 km/h mit den MTB-Schluppen, riskiert Ihr Stollenabriß und ablösende Karkassen. Prost Mattes, wenn der dann platzt. Ich bin mal früher mit einer 80er mit 85 km/h hinter nem LKW hergefahren, dem dann ein Reifen platzte. Der Sturz auf Lederjacke, Jeans, Helm und Handschuhe hat einige Prellungen, Abschürfungen auf der Haut unter der Lederjacke und jede Menge anderes Aua verursacht. Und ich bin zum größten Teil gerutscht. Geil, was man da mit ner kurzen Hose und Trikot so alles weg hat...    Mit nem Rennrad ist die gefahr vielleicht geringer, aber mit dem MTB würde ich derartige Späße sein lassen. Es gibt zwar DHs, wo schneller runter gebrettert wird, aber da ist meist Rasen oder Erde der Untergrund. 

Wenn Ihr schon heizt, dann mit Slicks oder so. Ist gesünder...


----------



## Smilymarco (21. Februar 2005)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> hab am wochenende das este mal ein einrad gesehn das is geil  konnte nach 30 Min üben so 20m oda so fahren "geilooo"
> und freien aufstieg oder wie das heißt ging auch schon  ich glaube ich schaff mir auch so ein ding an




Ich nenn dich dann mal Naturtalent    So schnell packen es nicht viele... bei uns im Training sind einige, die packen nach einem halbem Jahr fahren noch nichteinmal den freien Aufstieg (heißt wirklich so   ) und können nicht gescheit fahren...




			
				schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das auch mal bei uns in der Radsporthalle probiert. Ist ganz lustig, aber schwer. Bis man da auf den level eines Trialers ist, vergehen so einige Jahre. Ist fast wie auf dem normalen Bike, da machste ja auch nicht alles sofort, aber dafür schneller.



Naja... ich triale mit meinem Einrad jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren. Angefangen hab ich mit Freestyle und Race (auf dem Sportplatz: 100m, 400m usw). Freestyle kann man im entfernten sinne, im wirklich entfernten Sinne (  ) mit BMX-Flatland vergeichen... man hat ne bestimmte Fläche zur verfügung und macht verschiedene Tricks (Einbeinig fahren, Radlauf, einbeinig Radlauf und so Scherze). Mit Freestyle hab ich mitlerweile aufgehört, weil es mir ein wenig zu langweilig wurde. Jetzt fahr ich mit meinen insgesamt 6 Einrädern in der Garage:

-Race (2 Einräder)
-Downhill (1 Einrad)
-Trial (1 Einrad, Nabe put, Felge put / neues kommt anfang März und zack bin ich scho wieder pleite *gg*)
-Einradhockey (www.einradhockeyliga.de) (1 Einrad)

und dann noch nen Spaßrad, ein soganenntes Impossible (Einrad ohne pedale,gabel,Sattel usw / nur ein Rad mit BMX-Pegs an der Seite) kann ich dummerweise noch nicht so fahrn, wie ichs gerne würde...

Ich hör jetzt besser mal auf zu schreiben... sonst endet das hier nie   
Falls einer nen Einrad daheim hat und nen paar Tipps brauch, kann er mir gerne ne PM schreiben...  


MfG
Marco


----------



## schroeti (22. Februar 2005)

Meine beiden Kinder haben auch mal entfernt damit zu tun gehabt, beim Kunstradfahren. Hätte Alex das weiter gemacht, wäre er heute bestimmt ein SptizenBMXer im Flat. Ich finde das einfach nur genial, was Ihr mit den Einrädern macht. Habe in Dinslaken beim Radrennen mal ein Einlagerennen gesehen, die Jungs und Mädels haben sind echt die Seele ausgeradelt. Das man da nicht tierisch wund im Schritt wird....    also Trial wäre auch das einzige, was mich am Einradfahren interessieren würde. Was man da schon so alles in den Bikevideos gesehen hat, uih uih uih.


----------



## LTD1 (1. März 2005)

bata schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder soll natürlich so fahren wie er lust hat, aber solche vmax. die ihr da beschreibt sind schon krass..nich unbedingt das erreichen der vmax (bein machnen zumindest ), aber ma im ernst wenn´s euch ma bei >80 plättet dann habt ihr doch echt nen derbes problem. die hautabschürfungen sind ja ma das krasseste.. ich fahr auch rennrad, aber im gegensatz zu euch wie ne schnecke . da spring ich doch ma lieber mit meinem trialbike von ner garage oda so. das is doch kalkulierbarer



Servus erstmal,

wegen eines Sturzes bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten: wenn Du erstmal im Geschwindigkeitsrausch bist denkst Du garnicht an einen Sturz, dafür hat man oft garkeine Zeit. Ich bin mal den Telfser-Berg runter, der ist zwar garnicht so steil dafür recht lang, der Tacho zeigte danach eine Spitzengeschw. von 95 km/h (mit dem MTB). Man darf garnicht daran denken, was da alles passieren könnte   , dennoch freue ich mich schon darauf, die Strecke mit dem RR zu fahren   .

Grüße aus BY,

Splean


----------



## XTR (6. April 2005)

Es ist ja schon traurig, jetzt ist es schon über ein Jahr her, dass ich diesen Thread eröffnet hab, aber an die magische Grenze bin ich immer noch nicht ran gekommen. Mein Rekord liegt inzwischen allerdings wenigstens schon über 90 Km/h. Jetzt hab ich ne neue Kassette, mit nem 11-er Ritzel, es besteht also noch Hoffnung


----------



## Amnesia (7. April 2005)

Hatte mal 76km/h drauf (Weißenberg nähe Johanneskreuz in der Pfalz) aber nachdem die 2 Kurven davor schon nur durch Benutzung der kompletten Strasse zu schaffen waren (hatte geregnet) und die nächste Kurve noch enger war und beim abbremsen das Hinterrad eh schon kurz davor war den Kontakt zur Strasse zur verlieren haben wir das runterschiessen abgebrochen. Keine Ahnung auf was für Strassen man weit über 100 schaffen soll.


----------



## Netbiker (7. April 2005)

Einmal ins Ösiland kommen, da purzelt die 100er Grenze schon an der ersten Abfahrt...

Na Scherzal, aber heiße Tipps um sich über die 100er Grenze zu katapultieren:

Großglockner-Hochalpenstraße   
Katschberga auf der Kärtner Seite   
und vermutlich 1000 weitere Stellen.


----------



## JosebaBeloki (7. April 2005)

Versucht mal den Auersberg! bis zu 25% steil, sehr guter Asphalt, und teilweise schnurgerade bergab...

kenne welche die dort mit über 130km/H runter sind. wenn man nicht bresmt, geht es automatisch auf die 100 Sachen.

Werde eventuell nächstes Wochenende das erste mal dieses Jahr hin.


----------



## XTR (7. April 2005)

JosebaBeloki schrieb:
			
		

> Versucht mal den Auersberg! bis zu 25% steil, sehr guter Asphalt, und teilweise schnurgerade bergab...



Wo ist der denn?


----------



## Kayn (10. April 2005)

frag ich mich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkmind (19. Mai 2006)

Der Auersberg ist meine "Hausstrecke". Hab letztes Jahr 101 km/h geschafft, wohl gemerkt mit dem MTB, also 26 Zoll Rädern und einem 67er Kettenblatt. 
Dieses Jahr soll noch mehr drin sein. Zu diesem Zweck hab ich mir nen 80er Kettenblatt gefräßt und das komplette Rad verkleidet. Mal sehen ob das was genützt hat. Klar wäre mit einem RR und somit größeren Rädern mehr drin, bin aber RR-Gegner da die Idioten immer in einer riesen Gruppe nebeneinander und hintereinander auf der Straße rumeiern und man als Autofahrer ewig nicht vorbeikommt. Also PRO-MTB!


----------



## "Dirfan" (19. Mai 2006)

Ihr seit ja verrückt!!! 130 km/h !!! 

Also mein geschwindigkeitsrekort liegt bei etwa 35 km/h ohne irgentwie berg runter oder so einfach nur grade aus mit zwei kurven!!! Ihr denkt jetzt warscheinlich "öööh kann ich auch!!" aber ich war grad mal 9 jahre alt und ich hatte ein bmx mit natürlich single speed!!! 


P.s. Wenn die polizei da gestanden hätten, wäre ich bestimmt geblizt worden!!!  (war ne 30. zone)


----------



## Edoardo (19. Mai 2006)

Mit Fully, 42/11 (44/11?) in der Ebene, ohne Wind 46km/h.

Mein Rekord liegt bei 50, leicht bergab in einer Unterführung in Garching (wo der Bus immer durchfährt) und Rückenwind.

Bergabfahrten hab' ich noch keine gemessen (Tacho ist neu), aber davor hab' ich schon immer übelst Respekt gehabt. Die Eltern von 'nem Kumpel haben eine Ferienwohnung in Grabenstätt (-städt?), da gibt es eine nette Bergabfahrt. Da wird mal gemessen. Vorher aber noch einen zweiten Magneten für den Tacho, ist ja grottenungenau mit nur einem. Und Helm.

Interessanter finde ich die Rekorde, die man aus eigener Kraft schafft, also in der Ebene usw. Zum Beispiel 39 in der Residenzstraße (Quasi-Fußgängerzone). 

Lustig ist auch, wenn man mitgeblitzt wird, weil man in der 30er-Zone 30 fährt und überholt wird (vom Auto). 

Kostet ein Fully eigentlich Kraft (ergo Speed) durch die Federung?


----------



## kingtom (20. Mai 2006)

ich war gestern nach langem mal wieder mit >90 unterwegs. 92,3km/h war das höchste. auf der abfahrt vom albulapass richtung engadin. der rekord liegt bei knapp 99. die hundert warten immer noch


----------



## KaschmirKönig (27. Mai 2006)

mein pe_nis ist 25cm groß


----------



## kingtom (7. Juni 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> mein pe_nis ist 25cm groß




du armer.... das stört bestimmt bei radfahren


----------



## plexi32 (8. Juni 2006)

Mr.E schrieb:
			
		

> Vorher aber noch einen zweiten Magneten für den Tacho, ist ja grottenungenau mit nur einem.



Hab meinem Polar Tacho auch nen 2ten Magenten gegönnt, um die Genauigkeit bei niedriegen Geschwindigkeiten zu verbessern und die Auto-abschaltung beim langsam Fahren zu umgehen. Das klappt auch ganz gut! 

Nachteil: Geschwindigkeiten ab ca. 58km/h können nicht mehr angezeigt werden, die Anzeige halbiert sich auf z.B. 30km/h.  
Fazit: werde den einen Magneten wohl wieder abnehmen!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## jenne (9. Juni 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin in der nähe von Gefrees einmal einen "Berg" runter gefahren, fragt nicht wie viel % und ich merkte auch erst recht spät das er Sausteil ist, aber ich habe es auf 83,7km/h geschafft!
> 
> Ich bin zwar ein überzeugter MTB´er, aber mal mit einem RR die "Schallmauer brechen" würde mich schon reizen!



Mit http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm lässt sich das in etwa ausrechnen.... Standardwerte mit -19% (Gefälle) bringen 84,4 km/h mit MTB. Mit RR (Untenlenkerhaltung) 108 km/h und mit heckverkleidetem Liegerad 175,9 km/h. Mit Velomobil werden es 247 km/h und mit Rekordliegerad knapp 350 km/h .
j.


----------



## xcbiker88 (29. Juni 2006)

Mitm RR 104,3 (in Pampeago aus nem Tunnel raus 18%, mein Kumpel is dort auch schon 109,4 gefahren. Mit Windschatten von einem Auto sicher 115-120 möglich) und mitm MTB 87,6 auf nen Schotterabfahrt auf der 42km Strecke in Riva (Hardtail mit V-Brakes und Marzocchi Marathon Race 80mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikermax (29. Juni 2006)

hi ich hab so ca.70-80 km/h mit mein fulli geschaft aber schneller gings nicht


----------



## b12k3 (29. Juni 2006)

mitem Hardtail ~85 km/h, 15 % Gefälle, bei Seesen im Harz

Vor gut 2 jahren stand die Abfahrt ma inner Zeitung, traurig aber wahr ne ältere Frau ist dort Tödlich verunglückt. Die 3 Gang Rücktritt konnt nicht mehr.


----------



## bikermax (1. Juli 2006)

Na ja bei mir warns keine 15% gefälle.
Da sind aber auch scheiß bodenwellen und viel verkehr.


----------



## BenjaminB (15. Juli 2006)

mein rekord liebgt bei 76,4 wobei es bei uns keine richtigen berge gibt. aber am besten finde ich meine 68 km/h in der stadt, hätte fast ein auto überholt, musste aber bremsen, weils abgebogen ist...
speed wird eh erst interessant, mit kurven, hab heute moto-gp gekuckt und bin gleich mit hanging-off rumgeheitzt :-D


----------



## Flor (25. Juli 2006)

Bei mir warens auf einer Urlaubstour in den Schweizer Bergen mit den Crossrad 78,3 Km/h. Mit knapp 20kg Gepäck hinten drauf hab ich aber für den Fall einer (wohl sehr langen) Vollbremsung abgebrochen. Das Rad wäre schon noch schneller geworden!


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. Juli 2006)

Also in der Ebene schaffe ich mit Hardtail wie Fully knappe 50 (kurzzeitig), mein Kumpel der gemessen hat, hat höchstens 48 geschafft, hatten allerdings auch ein 44er montiert und nicht das flotte 48'er.

Bergab bisher 71 allerdings abgebrochen, da ohne Helm im Urlaub auf uralt Rad.

Dieses Jahr mit neuem Bike sollten aber mal ein paar KmH merh drin sein.....

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonVitoCorleone (25. Juli 2006)

mein rekord liegt bei 73 km/h fully mtb (baumarektfahrrad)  

naja war bergab aber im 24 gang mit reintreten wie sau ^^


----------



## Snevern (14. Juli 2008)

Mein Rekord war bei 88,9 km/h wären aber noch mehr drinne gewesen wenn nicht so große Bodenwellen und Kurven und Touristen da wären 


Achso das war den Brocken runter zum Granestausee(Patrolienweg)
Mit nem MTB FULLY 


Gruß Arne


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

2007 beim Alpencross:
ich glaub es war vom Tuxerjoch runter, auf jeden Fall ne relativ schmale, sausteile Asphaltstraße
-> 89,7 Km/h mit MTB und ordentlich Schub durch Rucksack.
( Beim Abbremsen haben die Scheiben geglüht  )


----------



## Whiteeagle (14. Juli 2008)

mitn fully den dörenberg (georgsmarienhütte) herunter, 67,xkm/h. leider merkte ich zu spät die ausfahrt und landetet auf der bundesstrasse.. ca. 500m weiter kam dann aber ne ausfahrt die ich runter bin *g*

rennrad ist aufm weg zu mir, mal schauen wie ich damit zurecht komme und wie schnell es dann wird.


----------



## traffer (16. Juli 2008)

als Fahrradkurier ca 70 im LKW Windschatten und einmal laut Tacho 83 bergab mit Rückenwind.

Ein paar Wochen später hatte ich auf der selben Strecke n Unfall. Da hatte ein Autofahrer meine Geschwindigkeit wohl falsch eingeschätzt und noch vor mir versucht zu wenden.


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Juli 2008)

traffer schrieb:


> .... und noch vor mir versucht zu wenden.



Glaub mir, DIE wenden auch wenn Du langsamer bist! 

Meistens sind es kleine weiße Hundefänger mit irgendwelchen gestressten Kurierfahrern drin. Fährt schon einer mit einer Delle in der Tür von uns rum, die anderen beiden sind ohne davon gekommen.


----------



## traffer (16. Juli 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Meistens sind es kleine weiße Hundefänger mit irgendwelchen gestressten Kurierfahrern drin.



ne, da war es eine Famillienkutsche mit Papa und Mama drin. Mama guckt noch in Seelenruhe zu, wie ich unters Auto rutsche. Aber nichts weiter passiert ausser Fahrrad total zerschrammt und Sattel im Arsch .... *äh* das hört sich jetzt komisch an ...


also: Sattel kaputt, Gestell ab und verbogen.


----------



## Milass (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mal 98kmh, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man noch wesentlich schneller fahren kann mit 52/11... war in den USA auf soner mega großen Brücke. An anderer Stelle hat es mich schonmal mit 54kmh hingelegt, was natürlich auch finanziell in den USA sehr schmerzhaft war....


----------



## mastervier (26. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mal 92 mit n Rennrad drauf.
Aber wenn man bedenkt dass welche mit n Speedmountainbike auf Schnee über 200 schaffen.


----------



## gtbiker (27. Juli 2008)

92 mitm MTB mit stinknormaler Übersetzung, Männlichen, Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2008)

136,5 km/h und kein gelame, dass das net geht, net stimmt oder sonst was. 
2x! hab dazwischen extra den tache (hac4) neu eingestellt. unten auf den tacho geschaut und das grosse zittern in den knien bekommen. LECK war das SCHNELL!!!
strecke: bei freiburg kandel (1240m) nach waldkirch (240m) rutner. ist aber schon 4 jahre her. mittlerweile braucht man auf dem asphalt fast ein fully 
greetz und butter bei die fische!


----------



## Someone84 (5. August 2008)

Holla die Waldfee! 
136 Sachen nach Waldkirch runter, wo ist denn da die große Gerade auf der du das hingekriegt hast? 
Bin die Strecke bisher nur immer aufwärts gefahren, weil mir der Asphalt dort ned so ganz geheuer vorkommt.

p.s.: zum Glück hab ich keinen Tacho...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2008)

hmm man kann vor der gaisfelsenhuette anfangen futter zu geben. dann kommen ein paar sanfte kurven, die gehen aber vollspeed und dann bis man vor der 180grad kurve maximal den anker wirft 
jep in letzter zeit ist der apshalt einfach nur noch kacke... hab da auch nicht ueber 100 gefahren. ist be DEN loechern zu gefaehrlich...


----------



## Steissi (13. August 2008)

die geschwindigkeiten sind ja wahnsinn!   
frage  ! wieviel  km/h halten die reifen eigentlich aus?


----------



## 1st_Parma (13. August 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 136,5 km/h und kein gelame, dass das net geht, net stimmt oder sonst was.
> 2x! hab dazwischen extra den tache (hac4) neu eingestellt. unten auf den tacho geschaut und das grosse zittern in den knien bekommen. LECK war das SCHNELL!!!
> strecke: bei freiburg kandel (1240m) nach waldkirch (240m) rutner. ist aber schon 4 jahre her. mittlerweile braucht man auf dem asphalt fast ein fully
> greetz und butter bei die fische!


was für eine übersetzung fährst du denn?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2008)

gaaanz normale 53x11 bis ~70 treten udn dann kopf "untern lenker" und laufen lassen 
ist halt ein ewig langes "fast" gerades stueck, wo du voll drauf halten kannst.


----------



## finisher (17. August 2008)

136 km/h  

Wie viele Speichenmagnete hast du denn an deinem Vorderrad montiert ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2008)

2, einen normal und einen zur sicherheit, falls einer einen technischen defekt hat. wird dann automatisch von meinem bordcomputer ueber bluetooth aktiviert und dem tacho per wlan gemeldet,... 

doofe frage einen natuerlich


----------



## gtbiker (18. August 2008)

sooo doof ist die frage gar nicht: für langsamere geschwindigkeiten machen 2 magneten sinn (höhere genauigkeit, oder das der polar nicht ausschält, obwohlman fährt (->zu langsam)), für höhere v (wie hier) natürlich nicht.
aber 136km/h ist schon ne menge stoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2008)

mir ist danach auch gut der stift gegangen  aber waerend... leck wie geil!  aber wie gesagt, mittlerweile nicht mehr moeglich, weil der asphalt eher an crosscountry erinnert als an rennrad fahren


----------



## netpilots (5. Januar 2009)

Mein Geschwindigkeitsrekord ist bei 950 kmh mit dem Rennrad im Flugzeug.


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Januar 2009)

netpilots schrieb:


> Mein Geschwindigkeitsrekord ist bei 950 kmh mit dem Rennrad im Flugzeug.



Respekt!  Mit Helm?


----------



## Pupo (5. Januar 2009)

68 km/h auf einem 20" MTB 

79 km/h normal MTB 


lg


----------



## Black_Pearl (2. Februar 2009)

89,9km/h mit dem RR, bergab im Mittelgebirge.

51,8km/h mit dem MTB durch den Wald.

Beides war auf seine Art unangenehm, wenn man die schmerzhaften Seiten auch schon getestet hat...

Gruß Erik


----------



## sir-florian (19. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß liegt die bei der Tour de France höchste jemals ermittelte Geschwindigkeit bei 120kmh. Und die Jungs können fahren. (Und sind ab und an so auf Stoff dass sie wahrscheinlich bergab sowieso nichts merken)
Von daher find ich knappe 140 kmh echt bemerkenswert, du musst ein krasses Abfahrts-Talent sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2009)

136 km/h  Da war ich mit meinen 78 ja richtig langsam... Mit dem MTB waren es auch nicht mehr als knapp 69 km/h, und das mit Felgenbremsen, engen Kurven und entgegenkommenden Autos


----------



## TKS (9. März 2009)

Blöde Frage, aber seid Ihr alle sicher dass Eure Tachos richtig eingestellt sind? Bei den Abweichungen, die schon bei kleinen 'Verstellern' möglich sind...

Ansonsten: Meinen tiefen Respekt! Auf meinem Display stand mal 85 Km/h, keine Ahnung aber ob das Teil so überkorrekt eingestellt war. Im Gelände bei Schotten im Geröll mit dem MTB mal 83 Km/h; mit (Carbon) Starrgabel und hoffnungslos überforderten V-Brakes...

135 - unglaublich, Respekt, Respekt

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2009)

Aaaach, mein Tacho hat mal 186.3 angezeigt  Frag mich aber nicht, wieso...


----------



## Nachtfahrer (11. März 2009)

72,5 km/h bergab mit dem hardtail. allerdings mit 18 kg in den gepäcktaschen. eine gute abfahrt kann man sich ja schließlich auf einer tour nicht engehen lassen 

54,5 km/h in der stadt ebenfalls mit dem mtb.

gegen 136 km/h ist das allerdings stillstand...


----------



## mwulf (12. März 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Aaaach, mein Tacho hat mal 186.3 angezeigt  Frag mich aber nicht, wieso...



Ich kenn das, manchmal muss man es halt laufen lassen, bei mir gibts ne Straße, da fahre ich zum Warmwerden immer mit einem 480er Puls durch.

Meine Maximalgeschwindigkeit liegt irgendwo bei 85.


----------



## Somnium (12. März 2009)

Laut Software bin ich letztens in 3sec 70km gefahren... hat den Schnitt ganz gut gepusht ;-)


----------



## TKS (12. März 2009)

So richtig genau wird wohl nur mit GPS-Sensor; bei den Laufcomputern schon fast Standard und wohl auch irgendwann bei den Bikes (siehe z.B. Polar etc.). Oder halt das Autonavi an den Lenker klemmen...


----------



## The0ne (12. März 2009)

Leider gehen die Polar Gps Geschwindigkeitsensoren nur bis 29 km/h.

RR: 77km/h
MTB: 63km/h


----------



## TKS (12. März 2009)

The0ne schrieb:


> Leider gehen die Polar Gps Geschwindigkeitsensoren nur bis 29 km/h.



... die zum Nachrüsten (z.B. beim 725x) schon. Bei dem ganz neuen Computer von Polar (habe die Bezeichnung vergessen) gibt es einen anderen Standard; dort gehen sie auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. April 2009)

ohne alles gelesen zu haben.

Mein Tipp stellt eure Tachos mal richtig ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (7. April 2009)

Hmm, also laut HAC 4 war ich sogar während dem Bestellen an der Eisdiele schon mal 228 kmh unterwegs. Oder war es die Eisdiele die so schnell an mir vorbei is? 

Bei allen Angaben mit dem HAC 4 sollte man bedenken, dass er in der Nähe von Funktürmen und Bahngleisen ab und an nen Aussetzer haben kann.

Bin sogar während dem Baden am See (direkt neben Bahngleisen) schon mal 490km weit gefahren.


----------



## Pumare (1. Mai 2009)

Letztes Wochenende am Kühtai: 107km/h


----------



## lukabe (19. Mai 2009)

Hab seit Januar n Rennrad und habs damit bis jetzt auf 74,9 geschafft. 
Is aber doch schon verdammt schnell... will mir nich ausmalen was passiert wenn man da stürzt. Ich fall lieber mitm MTB und dann auf weichen Waldboden.
Der Geschwindigkeitsrekord mitm Bike liegt bei 63,npaarzerquetschte.


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Mai 2009)

Ich musste allerdings auch feststellen das mein Fully bei 83km/h wesentlich ruhiger liegt als mein RR auf der selben Abfahrt (Asphalt!)! 

Man war das ein kippeliges Rühren....


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2009)

so au mal wieder reinschaut... ne war kein "gstoehrter" hac4 (den hab ich erst jetzt)
war ein sigma mit kabel... und hochspannugnsleitungen gibts am kandel net sooo viele 

auf dem biek war top auch irgend was um die 80... rotwasser runter (auch kandel-> waldkirch runter).

aber wie gesagt, die 136, da war ich hmmmmm 23? und hab noch net so drueber nachgedacht... zumal der apshalt da jetzt echt abartig ist... alles richtung 90 ist schon seeeehr heftig


----------



## saturno (5. Juni 2009)

Pumare schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende am Kühtai: 107km/h



beim kollegen auf dem träger vom prosche 225


----------



## Johnny Rico (5. Juni 2009)

.
.
.
OK... In Wirklichkeit waren es nur 92 Km/h am Kühtai runter  (Ötzi '07...)


----------



## ScottErda (6. Juni 2009)

Mit meinem Specialized Allez...(siehe Bild)


----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. Juni 2009)

1996
Österreich
Mühlbach am Hochkönig
den Dientener Pass runter
MTB ( Zaskar LE  und Koga Miyata )
damals normale Übersetzung
tief geduckt ( Aerodynamik ist alles)
Magura HS 22 Felgenbremsen
ohne Verstand, aber immerhin damals schon mit Helm !
zusammen/gegen meinen Neffen
*V max: 121 km/h!*

"Interessant" wurde es, als er mir zuschrie: wir müssen jetzt gleich links in den Wald abbiegen. In dem Moment fingen wir an zu bremsen und es tat sich fast nix!!!! Die Augen wurden immer grösser nach geschätztem 1 km Bremsweg kamen wir dann zum stehen....mein neffe schon ein paar Meter vorher: Felge war gebrochen/gerissen, Reifen geplatzt. Meine Keramik-Felgen waren heiss wie die Hölle und die Keramikschicht war wie verglast und die relativ neuen Beläge waren fast runter!!

Als wir dann unsere Tachos anschauten und beide 121 sahen ( ein VDO und ein Sigma ) wurde uns schon etwas schlecht. Das hätte auch anders ausgehen können......den Rückweg haben wir dann zum Club geschoben.....mit flauem Gefühl im Magen.
Würde ich heute definitv nicht mehr machen....im Alter sieht man Dinge anders !!

Mein momentaner Geschwindigkeits"rekord" liegt bei 81 km/h...mit Fully und Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (22. Juni 2009)

Auf einer Strecke von ca. 1km maximal 84km mit MTB-Hardtail in Abfahrt von  2120 - 950 Hm, bei 15°, super geduckt. Rückenwind mit ca. 50km! VDO 1.0+, exakt auf den Umfang der Reifen eingestellt.
Reifen (SmartSam) und Bremsen ohne Probleme. Dann weitere 20 km Abfahrt.
Wuuuuschschh!


----------



## FunkyOne (1. Juli 2009)

1996 in Südfrankreich - Seealpen - genauer hab ichs leider nicht...
Sattes Gefälle und anfangs Windschatten von geisteskrankem Minivanfahrer.
Zaskar LE
52 / 11
Spezialized FatBoy Slicks mit über 6bar
Aerodynamische Haltung
107, etwas - gemessen mit Cateye Computer
Mit Helm aber ohne Brille, da die auf der Teertour verloren hatte (könnte auch im Eiskaffee liegengeblieben sein;-)). Gesehen habe ich jedenfalls nur etwas, wenn der Fahrtwind die Tränen aus den Augen gewischt hat. Die Maguras haben das jedenfalls locker wieder eingebremst.


----------



## reijada (1. September 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> So richtig genau wird wohl nur mit GPS-Sensor; bei den Laufcomputern schon fast Standard und wohl auch irgendwann bei den Bikes (siehe z.B. Polar etc.). Oder halt das Autonavi an den Lenker klemmen...



genau,

letzte Woche in Obermaubach (Düren) den Kirling runter, dabei noch ein wenig Windschatten von meinem Cousin, und schon hat man 86 Sachen drauf. 
Gemessen mit einem norm. Radcomputer und mit meinem Garmin 305 GPS.
Wiege 85 Kg, allerdings rollt mein Rad auch ganz passabel.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bin ich letztes Jahr im Windschatten mehrer Biker knapp 89 gefahren. 
Komischerweise überlege ich bei solchen Aktionen immer ob ich auch die Schnellspanner richtig zu hab.


----------



## Peter K (2. September 2009)

Abfahrt von der Glockenhütte (Nockalmstrasse-Ö) nach Bad Kleinkirchheim. Rad war ein HT. Gemessene Geschwindigkeit (mit Polar DTS-MHR 2006) knapp über 72 km/h. Rucksack und Windbraker haben das ganze sicher etwas gebremst, aber das war auch so schnell genug.


----------



## rockymo (2. September 2009)

Seit ich einen zweiten Magneten am Vorderrad habe sind sogar Geschwindigkeiten bergauf von mehr als 35 Km/h auf meinem HAC4. Bergab sind 100 km/h auch kein Problem mehr. Und das ohne Dr. Fuentes.....


----------



## Stopelhopser (2. September 2009)

rockymo schrieb:


> Seit ich einen zweiten Magneten am Vorderrad habe sind sogar Geschwindigkeiten bergauf von mehr als 35 Km/h auf meinem HAC4. Bergab sind 100 km/h auch kein Problem mehr. Und das ohne Dr. Fuentes.....



Beim HAC 4 eigentlich eine gute Lösung zwei Magnete zu montieren. Ein Schelm jedoch wer den Raddurchmesser nicht halbiert. Wie genau muss man denn dann die beiden Magnete auf "Halbmast" setzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imilian (2. September 2009)

51 km/h mit nem Oldschool 20" Klapprad ne Schotterpiste runter, wohlgemerkt nur mit Rücktrittbremse. Halte hiermit wohl den Rekord der niedrigsten Geschwindigkeit im Höchstgeschwindigkeitsthread


----------



## rockymo (3. September 2009)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Beim HAC 4 eigentlich eine gute Lösung zwei Magnete zu montieren. Ein Schelm jedoch wer den Raddurchmesser nicht halbiert. Wie genau muss man denn dann die beiden Magnete auf "Halbmast" setzen?



Den Radumfang halbieren? Dann fahre ich ja wieder viel langsamer!


----------



## naishy (15. September 2009)

Ötzi 2007 (Kühtai) 96 km/h auf Asphalt
MTB-Marathon Tegernseer Tal ebenfalls 2007, 72 km/h auf Schotter

Beides mit meinem MTB Hardtail von Wheeler


----------



## maluf (16. September 2009)

Rennrad Trek 1.9
78,8Km/h
50/11t


----------



## lukabe (16. September 2009)

Rennrad Quantec Race Basic
82,7km/h
auch 50/11


----------



## 1st_Parma (18. September 2009)

Rennrad Cannondale Synapse 
50/11 
87km/h


----------



## Leon96 (31. August 2014)

Tiefbuddelausgrab...

Ihr seid doch echt krank.
Über 100 ist echt abartig schnell...

Mein Rekord, aber aufm MTB-Hardtail






Dagegen schleiche ich mir ja einen zurecht...
Wobei es hier auch nicht die passenden Abfahrten gibt.
Diese Abfahrt hat insgesamt gut 70 Höhenmeter und ist das schnellste, was ich hier im Wiehengebirge kenne...
Schneller muss auch nicht.
Was ich komischerweise noch sagen muss, ich fühle mich auf dem Untergrund vom Foto bei 70 Klamotten sicherer als bei 65 auf Asphalt.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (31. August 2014)

Bei Rad am Ring (Nürburgring Nordschleife)
Bei der steilsten Abfahrt 92km/h mit meinem Stahlklassiker. Das Bild ist noch von der Abreise:



DSCI0186 by attackofthezorchmen, on Flickr

Der Rahmen hat geflattert, da ist mir Angst und Bange geworden


----------



## Leon96 (31. August 2014)

Laurens ten Dam ist heute laut Strava bei der neunten Etappe der Vuelta 112,3 gefahren.
http://www.strava.com/activities/187951123/overview
Und dabei nen 74er Puls.
Der hat echt Nerven...


----------



## Derivator22 (5. September 2014)

Vmax RR: 84,6km/h (und ja, ich habe ab 60km/h+ ziemlichen Schiss! Wer einmal mit 110kg Systemgewicht bei 40-50km/h voll in die Eisen musste, der weiß, dass die Auflagefläche von 23mm Slick-Reifen in Kombination mit den Felgenbremsen absolut suboptimal ist, falls man wirklich vorhat zum Stillstand zu kommen...)
Fazit: Reifen war komplett durchgebremst; Fahrer ist in Kreisel geknallt.

Vmax MTB: ~60km/h

Hier mal ein GPS Fail:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. September 2014)

Grunzi schrieb:


> 1996
> "Interessant" wurde es, als er mir zuschrie: wir müssen jetzt gleich links in den Wald abbiegen. In dem Moment fingen wir an zu bremsen und es tat sich fast nix!!!! Die Augen wurden immer grösser nach geschätztem 1 km Bremsweg kamen wir dann zum stehen....mein neffe schon ein paar Meter vorher: Felge war gebrochen/gerissen, Reifen geplatzt. Meine Keramik-Felgen waren heiss wie die Hölle und die Keramikschicht war wie verglast und die relativ neuen Beläge waren fast runter!!



Huiuiui. Aus dem Grund sehe ich Scheibenbremsen als sinnig im Radrennsport an. Mein bisheriger Rekord mit Dropbar und 8fach Nabenschaltung liegt bei 64km/h. Das Rad lag sehr gut auf der Straße, aber ob ich da noch 20km/h draufpacken möchte? Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Silberrücken (6. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Vmax RR: 84,6km/h (und ja, ich habe ab 60km/h+ ziemlichen Schiss! Wer einmal mit 110kg Systemgewicht bei 40-50km/h voll in die Eisen musste, der weiß, dass die Auflagefläche von 23mm Slick-Reifen in Kombination mit den Felgenbremsen absolut suboptimal ist, falls man wirklich vorhat zum Stillstand zu kommen...)
> Fazit: Reifen war komplett durchgebremst; Fahrer ist in Kreisel geknallt.
> 
> Vmax MTB: ~60km/h
> ...



Wie sieht es denn bei diesem Gewicht mit Bremsplatten bei dir aus, falls Schläuche gefahren werden? Ich habe nämlich immer Sorge, dass die Latexschläuche ums Ventil herum reißen, wenn die Felge sehr heiß wird.

Das ist eigentlich auch der Hauptgrund, weshalb ich nur noch MTBs mit Scheibenbremsen nutze, wenn ich weiss, dass es lange steil abwärts geht.


----------



## Derivator22 (7. September 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ein Gerücht, bzw. verursacht durch miserable Bremstechnik (Dauerbremsung). Systemgewicht habe ich ja beschrieben. Touren waren u.a. 2000hM runterzus und alles hat geklappt. Um es zu präzisieren: fahre Schwalbe SV13 Schläuche in Kombination mit Continental UltraSport2 (25mm) bzw. Schwalbe Marathon Plus (25mm). Bremsbeläge sind die R55C3; Bremse ist eine Shimano 105; Felge eine Miche Reflex RX5.


----------



## Silberrücken (7. September 2014)

Willst du mich beleidigen? Du hast keine Ahnung!


----------



## Derivator22 (7. September 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung!


Korrekt, lediglich Erfahrung besitze ich  Die gleiche wie tausende andere Rennradfahrer, die es heil ans Ziel schaffen


----------



## cube911 (16. September 2014)

knapp 72 kmh. cube agree sl compaktkurbel.


----------



## goofyfooter (19. September 2014)

Grunzi schrieb:


> 1996
> Meine Keramik-Felgen waren heiss wie die Hölle und die Keramikschicht war wie verglast und die relativ neuen Beläge waren fast runter!!



Ich mutmasse mal:
Die Original Shimano Belaege waren zu hart fuer neue ungebremste Ceramicflanken. Erst nach ein paar Tausend KM kann man die normalen (nicht ceramic) wieder nehmen. Bis dahin wuerde ich die gruenen Disco Brakes nehmen.
D.h. letztendlich sind die Shimanso Ceramic Berlaege eigtl. recht nutzlos.
Bei Verglasung und Glatten Kloetzen kann man natuerlich keine ordentliche Bremswirkung erwarten. Ich halte mich bisher penibel ans Protokoll und hatte nie eine Felgenbremsen-combo, die besser bremste: (Open Pro ceramic, Ultegra 7600 Bremse & gruene Disco Pads)


----------



## goofyfooter (19. September 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Huiuiui. Aus dem Grund sehe ich Scheibenbremsen als sinnig im Radrennsport an. Mein bisheriger Rekord mit Dropbar und 8fach Nabenschaltung liegt bei 64km/h. Das Rad lag sehr gut auf der Straße, aber ob ich da noch 20km/h draufpacken möchte? Ich weiß es nicht.



Also mit der richtigen Kombination aus Felge, Bremse und Kloetze sehe ich das nicht. Zumal es erstaunlich ist wie gut man ein RR auch in Extremsituationen kontrollieren KANN (!) Ein Beispiel:
80km/h geradeaus ist jetzt nicht so beeindruckend, aber nehmen wir mal an du faehrst mit diesem Tempo in eine enge Kurve und hast vor NICHT zu bremsen, sonder schoen mit Schraeglage durchzurauschen. Problem: Ploetzlich siehst du eine Oelspur auf deiner Ideallinie, die du ohne zu Bremsen nicht verlassen kannst. Jetzt bei ca. 60-70km/h, in voller Schraeglage, zu bremsen, selbst nur ganz leicht mit Gefuehl, kostet natuerlich Ueberwindung. 
Tatsache ist: Es geht erstaunlich gut! Die Felgenbremse verteilt die Kraefte so gleichmaessig, dass wenn gut dosiert, du Trotz Schraeglage und hohem Tempo bremsen und die Linie verlassen kannst. 
Waere interessant zu wissen, ob eine Scheibenbremse, die ja nunmal diese Kraefte nicht so gleichmaessig an den Rahmen und Gabel abgeben kann, da sie asymmetrisch befestigt ist, sich hier genauso gut schlaegt - ich denke nicht.

Was Bremskraft angeht, habe ich beim MTB bisher nix staerkeres als eine V-Brake erlebt (aber ich bin auch noch keine 2,3, oder sogar 4 Kolben gefahren) und beim RR kenne ich bisher nix besseres als Ceramic + aktuelle Shimano Bremse + gruene Disco Pads.
Selbst bei Naesse packt die genauso zu wie im Trockenen.


----------



## opi13 (19. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein Gerücht, bzw. verursacht durch miserable Bremstechnik (Dauerbremsung).


so etwas kann man nicht pauschalisieren,

mich hat es mal mit dem MTB gelegt , aber sowas von fein. 

Ich bin die Strecke in diesen Jahr  ( Saison ) bestimmt jede Woche 1 x gefahren , und nichts ist passiert!!!
Und irgendwann hat es mir den VR Schlauch und gleichzeitig Reifen zerrissen  und hat mich mit ca. 50 km/ h in den"weichen " Waldboden  einschlagen lassen ( zum Glück )

Vor Materialermüdung oder  - fehlern ist niemand gefeit  , deshalb:  Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste !

und hat meistens nichts mit der " Bremstechnik " zu tun  , deshalb empfinde ich diese komischen Scheiben am Rad auch überaus praktisch und sicher 

_ (ich finde sogar das TUNE Sticky Craze besser zupacken als XTR  M952 Modelle ) _
*Du bist noch keine gute Disc Bremse mit 180er oder 203er Scheibe gefahren , oder ?  *

obwohl beim Renner ja noch nicht aktuell , da es zur Zeit ja "eigentlich " nur 140 und 160 Scheiben gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (6. November 2014)

Vielleicht darf ich (nach 50 Jahren aktivem Radsport) den Erfahrenen noch darauf hinweisen, dass z. B. auf einer einzigen Transalp Etappe fast ein dutzend Schläuche durch "Hitzetod" dahingerafft wurden und es infolgedessen zu zahlreichen Stürzen kam, die......


----------



## Paintking (2. Januar 2015)

Mein Rekord liegt momentan bei 95,7 Km/h. Erreicht habe ich das auf der Nordschleife des Nürburgrings in der Fuchsröhre bei Rad am Ring. Da geht aber noch was . Auch bei uns zu Hause gibt es Abfahrten bei denen man mit ein bisschen Wahnsinn die 90 Km/h knacken kann. Das mache ich aber nur wenn ich sehen kann das kein Auto entgegen kommt. Generell liebe ich den Speed den man mit einem Rennrad erreichen kann. Die Kontrollierbarkeit des Rads finde ich aber auch bei den Geschwindigkeiten noch sehr gut. Es kommt halt aber auch auf das Rad an. Mein erstes Rennrad war so nervös, dass ich mich nicht mal getraut habe freihändig zu fahren. Mein aktuelles Cannondale CAAD 10 ist dagegen die Ruhe selbst .

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Reamol (9. Januar 2015)

Meiner bei "nur" 83km/h, wobei ich keine 60kg auf die Waage bringe und erst seit dem Sommer einwenig Rennrad fahre.
Dafür aber mit einem beinahe originalen (einzige änderung: Räder mit Kugellagern) Bobby-Car 71 km/h.


----------



## Leon96 (9. Januar 2015)

Da fällt mir was ein...






Arsch offen....
17% sind das glaube ich. Bin ich bisher noch nie runter sondern nur hoch gefahren...


----------



## Reamol (9. Januar 2015)

Hahaha Sehr geil. Wobei ich hoffe, dass das bei uns von Hinten sicherer aussieht. :'D


----------



## nils_cyclist (23. Januar 2015)

Mein Rekord: 94,2km/h die Fuchsröhre runter  Ist aber schon Jahre her, seit dem fühle ich mich eigentlich sicherer auf dem Rad. Ich habe nur noch nicht wieder die Gelegenheit gehabt Nordschleife zu fahren.

Auf dem MTB hatte ich mal etwas Anfang 80km/h auf dem Tacho stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (29. Januar 2015)

99.9Km/h (kein Witz) zeigte der Garmin an. Eine Abfahrt beim Lago Maggiore. Das war 2010.


----------



## holgi601 (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Klar hat nicht jeder das passende Gelände vor der Türe um wirklich schnell unterwegs zu sein, aber es ist schon interessant wie unterschiedlich die Geschwindigkeiten wahrgenommen werden. Ich kenn das aus dem eigenen Bekanntenkreis. Die RR-Fahrer halten die MTB-Fahrer für verrückt und umgekehrt. Kommt halt auch hier auf das Training an. 
Ach ja- 98kmh am Berg. 96kmh hinterm Auto.


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2015)

Tach Gemeinde,
104km an der Großklocknerhochalpenstrasse. 
Servus


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Februar 2015)

96km hinterm Auto? Ebene? Interessant, aber mit welcher Übersetzung?


----------



## holgi601 (15. Februar 2015)

Während einer Trainingseinheit hinter nem bulli. Es war eben. 54 oder 53x11. Ist schon einige Jahre her...


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Februar 2015)

Ist das dann rein rechnerisch eine Trittfrequenz von >160? Rennrad vorausgesetzt, Reifengröße als Beispiel 23-622. 
Oder hab ich mich vertan?


----------



## holgi601 (19. Februar 2015)

Kommt ungefähr hin. Klar mit dem rennrad. Allerdings hast du im Windschatten eines bullis den Effekt,  dass es dich immer näher an die Stoßstange saugt je schneller du bist.


----------



## Derivator22 (20. Februar 2015)

Hinter einem fremden Gefährt halte ich es für ein Himmelfahrtskommando... Machbar ist es aber auf jeden Fall!
Ich bin mit dem RR mal ~6km hinter einem Heutransporter (Großer Traktor mit Doppelgespann hinten dran) mit ~50km/h mühelos gefahren (eher gerollt), wo ich normalerweise volle Power brauche, um dort durchschnittl. 31-34km/h zu erreichen.

Enorm, was Windschatten ausmacht!


----------



## holgi601 (20. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, hinter einem Fremden ist das echt sehr riskant. Und ich weiß auch nicht ob ich das heute noch machen würde...
Allerdings sind die Jungs mal richtig krass drauf!


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Februar 2015)

Ok, so gesehen ist mir das schon klar, nur wenn der SOG abreist bist mit 160bpm dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (6. Juli 2015)

... die lassen den Helm gleich weg ...  würde wohl kaum noch was nützen ... mir geht bei 60 schon die Klammer  , hauptsächlich wegen Gedanken an die Schlappen... schon zwei mal n "Pfffffffff..." erlebt bei schnell bergrunter... igitt...


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Juli 2015)

Beim Bremsen gibt der Gummi schon mal auf!


----------



## dasLasso (6. Juli 2015)

;-)


----------



## dasLasso (4. August 2015)

Bin jetzt bei 72kmh Plattenhart zur Burghardtsmuehle runter.
Ca. 7%


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. August 2015)

Vorletztes Wochenende gemessene 100,9km/h auf dem Nürburgring!


----------



## Silberrücken (31. Mai 2017)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein Gerücht, bzw. verursacht durch miserable Bremstechnik (Dauerbremsung). Systemgewicht habe ich ja beschrieben. Touren waren u.a. 2000hM runterzus und alles hat geklappt. Um es zu präzisieren: fahre Schwalbe SV13 Schläuche in Kombination mit Continental UltraSport2 (25mm) bzw. Schwalbe Marathon Plus (25mm). Bremsbeläge sind die R55C3; Bremse ist eine Shimano 105; Felge eine Miche Reflex RX5.




......habe jetzt erst von einem ehemaligen Teilnehmer des Giro d´Italia, einem Profi, erfahren, dass auch bei denen auf einer Etappe sechs Fahrer mit Schlauchplatzern durch Überhitzung übelst stürzten und ins Krankenhaus kamen. 

Und, was sagst du dazu? Hatten die auch keine Ahnung vom richtigen Bremsen? Du musst uns das mal richtig beibringen!


----------

